# PFS #30: Cassomir's Locker



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2011)

You find yourselves in the bustling city of Cassomir, the second largest settlement in the empire of Taldor, summoned by Venture-Captain Hestia Themis to the Pathfinder Lodge.  The streets are alive as you make your way through the city streets towards the lodge, rushing along to reach it without being late.  The sound of clattering wagon wheels echo about mixed with the clip-clop of horse's hooves pulling the wagon to and from the shipyards.

Soon you reach the Pathfinder Lodge and are immediately shown in to the large office of Hestia Themis.

Venture-Captain Hestia Themis, a small, dark-haired, and dark-eyed Taldan woman, sits behind her enormous blackwood desk in the Pathfinder lodge in Cassomir and clears her throat. "A pleasure to see you again Kronk." she states looking at the half-orc. "You are welcome to fill these gathered Pathfinders on the previous events you were involved with."

"My friends, the Countess Arieta Patrizia, is dead. She escaped her capture by the fiends who operate beneath Cassomir only to succumb to disease and wounds incured in Cassomir’s disgusting sewers. Ordinarily, this would be a matter for the Taldan authorities, but Arieta came to me directly after escaping and recounted a story that leads me to the natural conclusion that only the Pathfinder Society can resolve this issue."

Venture-Captain Themis rises and paces back and forth behind her desk. "Arieta told me of an artifact she saw while in captivity below Cassomir. This artifact, called the  jet rat,is known to us, but we must confirm that what she saw is indeed true. She claims to have seen it transform normal rats into something bigger, more vile and mean. If that’s true, the artifact she saw down there is old, evil, and should be stored safely in the vaults beneath the Grand Lodge in Absalom where we can study, catalog, and examine it. Worse, she claims to have seen this object in the hands of the derros, vile Darklands creatures that we have long suspected are responsible for the Cassomir kidnappings. I have a map here that shows the location of the sewer grate Arieta was dropped through when she was kidnapped. She could not, due to her illness, recall much about how she got to the location where they kept her in captivity, but she knows where they dropped her into the sewers and you’ll find that location on this map."

Venture-Captain Themis stops pacing and eyes you across her desk. "Bring me back this artifact—if you happen to free a few captured Taldans along the way, that’s good news, but the artifact is your mission. Any questions?"

[sblock=OOC]

I will be PM'ing faction missions to you shortly.

Some of you have played with me before, but I will post a short bit about my Play-by-Post GMing style over in the OOC thread as well.  Feel free to ask any questions you may have over in the OOC thread.

Enjoy the game!
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 15, 2011)

With a soldier's stance Kayleigh stands before the Venture-Captain's desk, staring straight ahead, letting her silent acquiescence implicitly answer the question posed to her. Every movement of her body is tightly controlled, but not stiff: she has become comfortable in her own skin through rigorous training and introspection, even though she's an ugly towering messy hulk of a woman...

No, none of that.

Controlling one's body is comparatively simple. Controlling one's mind is harder. And so Kayleigh's mind wanders as she awaits more orders.

She dwells on her father's parting words, the anger and the rage and, beneath it all, found after years of digging at the memory, the fear in his voice, the tears unshed.

She dwells on the unease she feels at the private mission given to her by Captain Maldris, handed to her before she entered this room, read in privacy.

She dwells on the fear of the unknown, ever present in her mind... but forces that feeling to the back of her mind, willing herself to become what she appears to be on the outside, eyes forward, disciplined and sure.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 15, 2011)

Evrand stands listening to the Captain's explanation of the task at hand, carefully studying the map that she indicates.  The shortest of the party, he has to stand on tiptoe in order to get a good look at it, but after years living among the taller races, it's not something he even really thinks of--it just comes naturally.  He makes a solid mental note of the location before looking up into the face of the Venture Captain.  His voice, though of higher timbre than the others, conveys an unwavering strength and determination.
"You have my word, Captain," he assures her.  "The artifact shall be retrieved and returned as you have asked."  Of course, he has other things he intends to accomplish along the way, as requested by Captain Maldris, but he does not speak of them to the other Pathfinders.  "Do you have a good description of this device?" he adds.  "It'll be easier to find it if we know at least something of what it looks like."


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 15, 2011)

Kronk smiles back at Venture-Captain Hestia Themis, "thank you, hope we camn solve this problem as good as the one before." Turning to his fellow Pathfinders he explains: "We've been sent out the last time to free a fellow Pathfinder. A lot of kidnappings have been going on in Cassomir, and seem still be going on. When we investigated, druids seemed to be part of the kidnappings, and with them big fat rats. Not really pleasant. And their leadersw, at least at that time, seemed to have a close affinity to the undead, at least they always had some around them. Don't know though, iff this is the case this time, as we might encounter derros." He stops for a moment, "anyone knows some specialtiy about them? Are these fey?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2011)

Jalil stands easily in the company of fellow Pathfinders, listening carefully to Venture-Captain Themis' mission outline. Though he served two masters - possibly three - thus far he'd found it easy to compartmentalize these and there had been no conflict between Sarenrae's will, his thirst for knowledge and the orders of his Venture-Captains, and the 'requests' of his Qadiran satrap.

Venture-Captain Themis' request for confirmation of understanding, followed closely by the Half-Orc's question about the Derro brings the desert-man's attention fully to the present once more.

"Understood, Venture-Captain." He turns his head slightly to Kronk in order to reply to his question. "I know little of the Derro, unfortunately. But I look forward to expanding my knowledge!"


----------



## zizazat (Jun 15, 2011)

Pavanna stands before the Venture-Captain dressed for travel, her  darkwood shield across her back, her heavy mace hanging from her belt.  She takes a finger and slides it under the leather choker around her  neck, coming to rest on the pentacle of Asmodeus. "Venture-Captain  Themis, I understand why the Ten would choose me to lead such a mission.  Having just returned from Ustalav where I was able to save the life of  the Master of Blades, I believe the Ten mean for me to prove my skill  was not luck. Asmodeus' strength will again guide me. It is obviously a  powerful artifact that cannot remain in the hands of such...rabble."  Pavanna takes a few steps forward and picks up the map off the table,  scanning it for a moment then folding it away in her scroll case. "I have  spent some time in Cassomir, and I believe I know this area. We should  prepare and leave quickly."

Pavanna jingles her coin purse and says, "I'll have need of a Wayfinder  if you have one for sale Venture-Captain. But can you tell me, how long  ago did the Countess disappear? How long was she missing? And how many  days ago did she escape?"


----------



## zizazat (Jun 15, 2011)

Pavanna turns to Kayleigh and says, "Kayleigh, do you have gear for an  expedition into the sewers of Cassomir? I suspect we'll need rope, or  better yet rope ladders. A few sunrods may come in handy as well, in  addition to my wayfinder. Some alchemist's fire and chalk probably  wouldn't hurt either. The trip from Ustalav back to Absalom was rather  long and I'm traveling very light. I believe there was a general store  down the street." Pavanna puts some gold coins in a small pouch and  hands it to you.









*OOC:*


 - Pavanna hands Kayleigh 83 gp for Alchemist's Fire (x2), Sunrod (x2), Silk Rope (x2) and Chalk (x100)


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 15, 2011)

Evrand turns to the cleric who has just spoken.  "I have 50 ft. of rope with me; it's hemp though; if that would suffice we could perhaps save a bit on that account.  I didn't think to pick up sunrods--but then I rarely require extra light myself."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2011)

Venture-Captain Themis slows her pacing, still looking over the desk with her dark eyes as they turn towards Evrand, peering just over the desktop, asking about the artifact in question. "Yes, of course. The jet rat. It should not be too large in size and will be a shiny black rat statue if the reports are true.".

She nods at Kronk as her attention turns briefly, "I am confident in your ability to obtain this object, I am certain the Pathfinders gathered here can aide as skillfully as the others you have worked with in the past or you would not be Pathfinders yourselves."

Venture-Captain Themis studies Pavanna upon hearing her questions. "Of course, one of my assistants in the Lodge would be happy to help you with purchasing a Wayfinder. A necessary tool of the trade and likely to serve you well."

"Countess Arieta disappeared some two weeks ago by her account.  She was taken from her villa in Old Cassomir. She said derros bound and gagged her and dragged her through the streets before finally descending beneath the streets through a sewer grate.  She said they traveled for sometime in the sewer through a dizzying number of twists and turns."

"She was gone from around ten or eleven days.  She managed to escape her captors about seven days when what she described as a miserable blue creature forgot to secure her cage door after feeding.  She hid in an area beneath the city that appeared to be an entire city block of houses, streets - complete with lamps, signs and hitching posts.  It was a most unusual description.  She said they referred to it as "Cassomir Below".

"She then made her way out of the sewers over the course of two or three days.  The countess had to find her way out of the sewers and she fought off numerous rats along the way.  Unfortunately it was the fever from one of these rat bites that she had that did her in. She passed but three days ago.  It was shortly after that I summoned you."

As the conversation goes on Jalil is deep in thought to recall what he can about the derro.  He cannot remember much of them save for them being small creatures of some sort that live underground.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 15, 2011)

Kayleigh's eyes widen a bit, and her face flushes a little as she quietly replies to Pavanna. "I thank you for your kindness, but I cannot accept your money. I will acquire more gear with my own funds before we leave."


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 15, 2011)

Evrand wracked his brain on the subject of dungeoneering, though <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3072871/">to no avail,</a> trying to recall if he'd ever heard of such a place as this before.  Cassomir below was, apparently, as strange a place to him as it had been to Arieta.
"So these rats are most definitely diseased then," he observed.  "We will definitely need to be on guard for that."


----------



## zizazat (Jun 15, 2011)

vl.arandur said:


> Kayleigh's eyes widen a bit, and her face flushes a little as she quietly replies to Pavanna. "I thank you for your kindness, but I cannot accept your money. I will acquire more gear with my own funds before we leave."





Pavanna pinches the bridge of her nose with her right thumb and index  finger and sighs. She smiles at Kayleigh and says "I'm sorry soldier,  perhaps you misunderstood me. These supplies are to be requisitioned for  the good of your fellow Pathfinders. As you seemed the most sturdy and  battle-hardened soldier, it seems perfectly reasonable to me. These  creatures likely have already realized that the Countess is no longer in their  prison, I am simply trying to maximize our time so we can get started looking for the Jet Rat and the other missing citizens."


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 15, 2011)

Kayleigh blinks, then nods her understanding and takes the proffered bag of gold. "I will do so."


"They're all mad." Regaining her composure to a degree, she turns to Kronk and speaks brusquely, without emotion, as a word-by-word recitation of some long-forgotten text. "A derro is a degenerate and evil creature of the underground. As such, they have adapted to be able to see in the dark. Derro are afflicted by a racial madness that gives them delusions of grandeur and a sadistic streak a mile wide. Of course, though other creatures realise this, no derro is capable of recognizing he is out of his mind. A derro is so confident of himself that this manifests as a defense for magics that attack an individuals willpower, against which their deranged minds would naturally have little defense." She shudders a bit, and some life comes back into her voice as she spits, "They are a vile and disgusting race of murderers. Is this information sufficient?"

She waits a moment for any reply, then nods respectfully to her Venture-Captain. "I thank you, Venture-Captain, for the information, and I accept the mission. By your leave, I will proceed to the nearest general store and purchase the necessary materials; I will meet the rest of the party before the Pathfinder Lodge." After a moment to collect the Venture-Captain's acquiescence, she turns on her heel and marches out.









*OOC:*


Kayleigh purchases said items: Alchemist's Fire (x2), Sunrod (x2), Silk Rope (x2) and Chalk (x100).


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 15, 2011)

"Wonderful," Kronk replies with sarcasm. "A bunch of crazy mad creature, which dwells in murder. Alright, so shall it be then." With this he gathers his belongings, and nods, indicating he is ready to go.

ooc: Mutagen: STR
Elixiers: CLW, shield


----------



## zizazat (Jun 15, 2011)

A smile spreads across Pavanna's face. "Many thanks Kayleigh." 
She then directs Kayleigh to distribute the gear as follows: Jalil -  rope, alchemist's fire, chalk (x5), Kayleigh - rope, sunrod, chalk (x5),  Miryam - alchemist's fire, sunrod, chalk (x5), Kronk - chalk (x5) and  Evrand - chalk (x5). Pavanna keeps chalk (x75)

Pavanna turns again to Venture-Captain Themis, "We depart as soon as my team is ready. Asmodeus be praised."


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 15, 2011)

Evrand takes the chalk and nods.  "Let's do this--no time like the present."  Inwardly he is cursing the Derros' ability to use their madness as a defense, as most of the techniques he has learned rely heavily on punching through the will of the target.  No matter--he may not be able to take that tack with them--but at least he'll still be able to bolster the strength of his allies if nothing else.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 15, 2011)

Kayleigh chafes a little at the way Pavanna is ordering her around, but she refuses to let her frustration show, and after she thinks about the situation for a moment, her anger fades. The challenge ahead will require a strong leader, and she'd already lost the battle for dominance by misunderstanding Pavanna's plan... not that she'd be a good leader, anyway. Many things Kayleigh is, but charismatic is not one. So she - reluctantly, but no less honorably - obeys Pavanna's order.

Like the soldier she must become.

She waits outside the lodge for the others to leave, so she can parcel out the gear.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 15, 2011)

Seeing Kayleigh heading out front and ready to go, Evrand came out and joined her.  "The sooner we get moving, the sooner we can get to the bottom of this crazy mess," he remarked.  Perhaps crazy in a most literal sense of the word, he found himself thinking.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 15, 2011)

"Quite so," Kayleigh mutters, handing Evrand the items required of her by Pavanna. "Speaking of crazy messes, did you also get a message from our esteemed Captain Mal?"


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 15, 2011)

Aye I did," Evrand responded, keeping his voice somewhat low compared to his usual boisterous volume.  "But his requests seem to fit in well enough with what we're doing anyway.  It's just a matter of making the right choices at the right times."


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 16, 2011)

"I agree." She scans the street in front of her, her face expressionless. "Reckon we ought to work together; that way it halves our burden, and we can both take credit. No special treatment for the one who actually provides the proof. I don't want to have to fight you for it."


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 16, 2011)

Evrand laughs a little at Kayleigh's last comment.  "Ah well, you wouldn't have any need for that; what's important is it gets done.  But with two of us working at it, it should be that much simpler.  Also as far as the other part of his request--we may need to collaborate for certain there--make sure our fellow Pathfinders don't get too carried away before any captive we find could be let go."  He continues to speak in a voice audible only to Kayleigh, knowing full well that faction business is not to be aired in general Pathfinder company.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 16, 2011)

Even the voicing of the word "captives" makes Kayleigh a bit nervous, and she glances back at the Lodge entrance before continuing. "Absolutely. I agree with what our Captain said regarding 'the rights of all creatures'. I, myself, was once in a similar position..." At that moment she stiffens, catching a hint of movement in the Lodge as her companions exited, and glances at Evrand to signal that the conversation is over for now.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 16, 2011)

Following the fighting woman's gaze, Evrand sees her gesture as well as the others emerging from the lodge.  As they approach, he says in his naturally gregarious tone, "So, let's get this expedition underway, shall we?"  So saying, he turns toward the sewers and whatever mayhem awaits them there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2011)

Jalil groans inwardly on hearing Pavanna's haughty tone and her list of supplies. Once he receives his portion, he makes a quick stop to pick up a sack and places the extra supplies into it.

_Bright lady,_ this _should be fun! Gratitude, mistress, for tempering my soul with your fires that I might withstand this test. Well, I'll go along with her for now . . . and so long as her instructions don't work against my own, for the entire mission I suppose. Best to keep a low profile until I have to assert myself on Your behalf._

Slinging the sack over his shoulder, he quietly nods his readiness to proceed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 16, 2011)

Throughout the conversation, Miryam stayed silent. She merely took in the happenings, took possession of the items given to her, and headed out with everyone else. 

Clad in her niqab, she remained the perfect picture of demure and subtle radiance.






Miryam​ 
[sblock=photo credit]
Photo by mnadi.
[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jun 16, 2011)

"Then let us be off to the sewer entrance shown on the map."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 16, 2011)

Venture-Captain Themis resumes pacing behind her desk, her attention still on the gathered Pathfinders. "It is good to see such readiness from you, it bodes well for the retrieval of this artifact."

"Good travels." she adds as the remaining Pathfinders leave the lodge.

Using the map Venture-Captain Themis provided you are easily able to weave your way through the streets of Cassomir and locate the sewer grate. Taking a little time to position landmarks you are confident you have found the correct sewer grate to access the sewers below.  

It takes some effort, but you are able to slide the grate off the opening, revealing a very dark cistern of sorts below.  The stench of the sewer seems slightly stronger with the grate removed, the air moving more freely upwards.

Allowing your eyes to adjust to the darkness below you can make out murky puddles dotting the tile floor some 20 feet below, which gently slopes towards the room's center where some puddles are very slowly draining into a large, 10-foot-by-10-foot drain.  Thick sticky webs cover most of the corners of the room, and several large vermin appear to be caught in the webs.  The sound of running water can be heard to the north.

[sblock=OOC]

The chamber below from your vantage point appears to be approximately 30' by 30', the grate opens in the southeast corner of the chamber.  The floor is about 20' below the street entrance.  The room is dimly lit with the grate cover open, you suspect it would be dark if the grate is closed or if there was not daylight out.

The room as shown from above is in the map spoiler below. The dotted outline in the lower right corner shows the outlines of the grate you are at - up above the chamber still at the street level.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 16, 2011)

"Someone has a rope, a bit deep down there," Kronk asks.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 16, 2011)

Kayleigh sighs softly and starts unpacking her rope. _What is the point of a hole in the ground without a ladder to climb down it,_ she ponders as she unwraps the rope, then casts her eyes about for something to tie it to.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 16, 2011)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3074297/ (Perception
Evrand is about to pull out the rope he's brought with him when he sees Kayleigh bring out a coil as well. Seeing this, he focuses his attention down into the sewer, looking at the webs that run through the area. "We'd best be wary of those," he advises. So saying, he peers into the gloom below to see if he can see anything going on within the webs.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 16, 2011)

As you look about for a place to attach the rope, a short distance away you see slight divots along the edge of the street.  Upon closer look it appears there are two piton type things anchored into the ground with an eye at the top.  They appear to have seen little recent use and are quite rusty, but perhaps they were used by the sewer guild to attach ropes or rope ladders too for descending into this section of the sewer.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 16, 2011)

Seeing these, Kayleigh trods over and ties her rope tightly to one of the pitons, after first kicking it to satisfy herself of its stability. She then proceeds to knot the rope at intervals, forming rough handholds to make the climb down easier. Finally she looks around at her party for... confirmation? before tossing the rope in and beginning to climb down, figuring herself to be the most heavily armored one, and thus the safest to lead.


----------



## zizazat (Jun 16, 2011)

Pavanna nods at Kayleigh. "We can send down more light before hand if  you think that's helpful." She turns to Jalil "Can you provide ranged  cover from up here while everyone climbs down? I suggest Kayleigh,  Kronk, Evrand, Miryam, myself, then you. I can give everyone Asmodeus'  guidance before they climb."









*OOC:*


Everyone can take a +1 competence bonus on their Climb check, I'll cast Guidance on each climber before they start.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 16, 2011)

"Sounds sensible enough," Evrand agrees, standing ready to make the climb down while continuing to keep his eye on the webs below.  Getting down, he thinks, should be a breeze; no different than all the rigging he's climbed around on for much of his life.  And this on solid ground no less.  He can't help but think this is just the opposite of his recent trek up that tower in Almas.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 16, 2011)

Kayleigh likewise nods at the plan, and, trusting Jalil to cover her, begins to climb down the rope. "The light from the hole is sufficient for now," she states matter-of-factly before her head disappears below the surface. "However - by your leave, Pavanna - I'll decline the guidance of Asmodeus."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 16, 2011)

Evrand, while studying the webs that he can see with the sunlight filtering in, notices that among the vermin-like corpses tangled in the web is another that has a more humanoid, though small humanoid appearance to it - also unmoving.

[sblock=OOC]

Knowledge:Nature for further identification of the corpses.

[/sblock]


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 16, 2011)

As he waits his turn to go down, Evrand focuses more intently on the corpses, trying to make out exactly what they are.  Obviously the thing that made that web would be capable of ensnaring something that size--he wasn't entirely keen on that possibility.
Knowledge nature on the corpses, especially the humanoid. (1d20+1=11)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Miryam whispers silently to herself, and a swarm of motes appear as a halo around her. She gestures down the hole and the motes float downward, lighting the way.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Dancing Lights_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2011)

zizazat said:


> "Can you provide ranged  cover from up here while everyone climbs down?"




Jalil's longbow fairly leaps from his back; he knocks an arrow and aims carefully down the descent.


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 17, 2011)

Kronk will follow and climbs down the rope when Evrand is down. He does not care about light, and carefully scans the surroundings, and if he can make anything out.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 17, 2011)

Having descended, Kayleigh casts her eyes about the room, drawing her sword in readiness, guarding her teammates from potential foes in the darkness. Too late does she notice the webs, and the desiccated corpses therein... but she does not regret her carelessness. She was taught to be brave once, and bravery to her means the ability to stride forth into danger unheeding. Her father would expect no less.


----------



## zizazat (Jun 17, 2011)

Pavanna stands before the opening, looking down making sure it's all  clear, "Watch out!" She then drops her darkwood shield down, letting it  clatter loudly on the floor 20' below. Then with her left hand she  touches the silver pendant on her choker whispering a prayer to Asmodeus  and climbs down the rope...

Climb (1d20+1=14)

Upon reaching the bottom, she picks up her shield and slides it back  into place on her left forearm. Touching her choker again, she prays to  Asmodeus for Guidance and looks around the room.
Perception (1d20+4=11)


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


We seem to be passing off the order Pavanna had set up, but whatever works is cool by me.  '-) 






When his turn comes to descend, Evrand scurries down the rope with a speed and efficiency born of long years of seafaring.  Landing on the sewer floor, he is careful to stay away from the webs which, clearly, have already ensnared more than their share of hapless captives within their sticky strands.  He has no intention of becoming their next victim.









*OOC:*



1d20+4=19
 Climb check for Evrand's descent.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2011)

With the rope secured Kayleigh begins descending the rope and reaches the damp floor of sewer below, the sound of running water louder to the north as it seems a ditch of water lies ahead with walkways on either side. 

Kronk follows quickly as Miryam sends motes of lights down into the chamber as well helping light it much better.  The floor is wet and slimy, the puddles slowly draining towards the grate in the center of the cracked floor.  The web hang thick in the corners of the room towards the ceiling, several droop low - heavy with the bodies of large rats and one somewhat indistinguishable.

Evrand gracefully scampers down the rope as well moving quickly out of the way as Pavanna's shield clatter loudly to the floor, the echos going far down the tunnel to the north.  Pavanna then moves down the rope as well, scanning the room as she picks up her shield and seeing the same thick webs about the room and a very rusty grate in the center of the room.

Jalil stands at the street level, arrow nocked and pointed down towards the chamber below as Miryam prepares to descend the rope to the sewer below.

[sblock=OOC]

Descending is slightly out of order, but no big deal on that - the nature of PbP!  Jalil and Miryam are surface side - let's let them get their posts in for descending before moving too far ahead.

Perception checks from any that have not tried to make one while down in this first portion of the sewer - which should be Evrand and then Jalil and Miryam when they reach the bottom.

Also - those that have not made Knowledge:Nature checks can try to identify the currently indistinguishable body in the webs.

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 17, 2011)

Kronk scans the room, "let's wait for the others to come down first."


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 17, 2011)

"Aye, though I'm going to get a better look at this place now that we're down here," says Evrand, casting his gaze once again around the room, checking for *anything that seems out of place.

I've been forgetting my racial bonus & 1 skill rank in perception--only the 2nd time I've played this guy. (1d20+5=23)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 18, 2011)

Miryam gives a knowing look to Jalil, places a hand on his shoulder, and climbs down the rope carefully.

(Taking 10, getting 12.)

She watches and listens carefully as she descends.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2011)

Jalil covers the others, arching an eyebrow and giving Miryam a half-smile before she heads down. Once everyone else is safely on the ground, he stows his bow and speaks just loudly enough to be heard.

"A moment, if you please." He pulls the rope up, ties his sack to the end, and lowers it down before climbing carefully down himself.

He keeps a careful eye on his surroundings, noting every detail as he lowers himself hand over hand. Once safely on solid ground himself, the half-elf once more takes out his bow and knocks an arrow.

[sblock=Actions]Take 10 on Climb (for a 12 w/ Pavanna's Guidance).
Perception; Know (Nature) (1d20+8=25, 1d20+5=20)[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 18, 2011)

As soon as Jalil's feet touch the ground, Kayleigh is striding forward into the north tunnel, holding her sword out warily. Her carelessness is borne of uneasiness; she is not comfortable when not under an open sky. She waits for the others to catch up, but she waits ahead of them, some ten feet into the tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]If IronWolf posts something that negates my above post, I'll edit it... but as it stands, I think it nicely showcases Kayleigh's impulsive and stubborn nature, even if it's not particularly, erm, wise.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 18, 2011)

Miryam carefully makes her way down the rope, her eyes falling upon the walls and webbed corners of the chamber as she descends, reaching the wet, slimy floor of the cistern as the sounds of water dripping through the grate in the center of the room echo amongst the breathing of the pathfinders.

Jalil, seeing everyone safely down, pulls the rope up and then lowers his equipment down before going himself. His eyes adjust quickly to the lower light as Miryam's motes of light hover in the air casting light about the room. Unslinging his bow his gaze upon the one unusual body tangled in the webs that looks much different than the dire rat sized corpses. Jalil determines quite quickly that the corpse in the web is that of a bloodless derro.

Kayleigh is already off towards the north tunnel even as Jalil unshoulders his bow.  She makes it several yards down the tunnel, sticking to the walkway on the east wall as the noxious fumes of the foul water from the center ditch grow stronger down the hall. The ditch is filled with sewage and other oddities that have been dumped to the sewers from above floating along the surface of the water.

Kayleigh is about halfway towards a junction in the sewer tunnel ahead when Evrand calls out a warning to the others still gathered in the square cistern "Giant spider! Up there in the corner!" he says pointing to the northwest corner of the chamber, high up in the corner. 

The spider seems to have seen the group as well...

[sblock=OOC]

Everyone roll initiative! 

The spider is 20' off the ground in the northwest corner near the ceiling. Marked with the red dot on the updated map below.  5' squares on the map, if you move, please describe your path somewhat - that can be in the OOC section.

_and a brief word on combat in PbP's I run..._

Everyone roll initiative and then post your action for when your turn comes up.  Keeping in mind that sometimes the situation changes slightly as combat moves forward in PbP.  If some action will drastically effect your action it is fine to include an alternative in the OOC section of your post, but try to avoid too many if, then, else statements.  

If some action taken by the enemy or other party member affects your action, I generally adjust your action as necessary to have it make sense while keeping the essence of what you wanted to do. These are typically small adjustments just to be sure you still get to do something without slowing the combat too much.

Also, when I post the GM post I sometimes craft the post outside of init order even though the actions all happened on your initiative.  Slightly more narrative that way, though mechanically actions happened on your init. You'll see this more in multi-combatant scenarios.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2011)

Jalil's startled by Evrand's warning. _How did I miss that spider? I was being so careful!_ As a result, he's a little slow drawing to his cheek and firing his arrow.

Nevertheless his arrow flies true, inflicting a through-and-through to the thing's abdomen.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=5)

Move: None
Standard: Attack (1d20+1=20) for (1d8=2) Damage.[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jun 18, 2011)

Reacting to Evrand's cry, Pavanna looks to Kronk and says "I hope you  have something quite to use." Then she moves 15' straight west, drawing  and loading her sling as she does. She then turns to face the direction  of the Giant Spider and lets the sling bullet fly.

Initiative - Giant Spider  (1d20+1=7)
Ranged attack - sling (1d20+2=4)


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 18, 2011)

Kronk takes out a bomb and throws it at the spider, which totally misses its mark.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 18, 2011)

Kayleigh turns on her heel, cursing at herself mentally. _This is what happens when you don't pay attention, Kayleigh._ She moves back down the corridor, moving barely back into the room, and awaits her chance to take a slash at the spider.

[sblock=OOC]If the spider moves within range, Kayleigh will attack it.[/sblock]


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 19, 2011)

Evrand, somewhat distracted as he is wondering just how many other spiders might be out there, is somewhat slow on the uptake.  Nonetheless, he begins singing a rousing tune of bravery and courage, the words and melody reverberating throughout the sewers.









*OOC:*


Action: Inspire Courage
Also--Am I the one in the SE corner?  Get too many colors going at once and I'm colorblind.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Evrand is on the south wall, furthest west. I will add letters to the colored dots in future map updates to help make it easier to tell as opposed to only colored dots.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2011)

Kayleigh, hearing the warning cry from Evrand moves quickly back the tunnel she started down, just entering the room to see a spider in the upper reaches of the northwest corner of the room.  With sword in hand she is prepared if the creature moves down from its corner to close with the companions.

Evrand quickly begins his tune as his music fills the air of the chamber, echoing oddly in the damp chamber.  Kronk, also moving quickly hurls a bomb at the spider up in the corner, but misjudges the height the spider as it arcs short of the spider's corner exploding on the damp floor beneath it.

The spider seeing Kayleigh come back into the room from the north tunnel slings a string of web at her catching her squarely as she finds herself covered in thin, sticky web hindering her movement.

Pavanna uses her sling to throw a stone at the spider, but she too misjudges the height and distance as the dancing lights Miryam cast dance towards the ceiling above the grate in the center of the floor.  The projectile strikes harmlessly against the north wall as the spider turns its attention back to the group clustered at the opposite corner of the room.

Jalil, admonishing himself for not having seen the spider before Evrand lets his readied arrow fly.  The arrow pierces the webbing the spider has near it and the arrow sinks into the top section of one of the spider's legs, an ichor leaking from the wound and beginning to drip on the floor below.


[sblock=OOC]

Spider is still 20' off the ground in the corner.  

Kayleigh is webbed _(an entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty on Dexterity, can move at only half speed, and cannot charge or run.)_ - escape artist check or strength check to break free.

Don't forget the Inspire Courage bonus for the next round from Evrand. _+1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls._

Party health posted in init order.

Party Health

Kayleigh(Ka) (webbed):  Unharmed
Evrand(E):	            Unharmed
Kronk(Kr):              Unharmed
Pavanna(P):            Unharmed
Jalil(J):              Unharmed
Miryam(M):             Unharmed

Enemy Health

Spider(S):  Slightly Wounded


I added letters to the map to help out. The key is noted in the Party Health above with each character's abbreviation.  Let me know if this helps out or not Jarveth.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kronk's Init -- 1d20+4=10
Spider Init -- 1d20+3=10
Spider Web -- 1d20+3=21
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 21, 2011)

As Evrand's song continues to ring through the sewers, he advances toward the eight-legged menace, rapier at the ready. He's wishing now that he'd had his bow drawn, but decides he's got enough going on at the moment.









*OOC:*


 Sustaining Inspire Courage, moving 2 NW (3 if only the 1st diagonal counts as 2(?)


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 21, 2011)

And again, a bomb flies into the direction of the spider.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

Jalil again draws and fires; this time his arrow flies well wide of the mark.


----------



## zizazat (Jun 22, 2011)

Pavanna drops another bullet into the sling, twirling it above her head furiously and letting it fly at the spider.

Ranged attack - sling (1d20+3=13)
Sling damage if it's a hit (1d4+2=3)


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Actually, Kayleigh's attempt to burst the web should have been taken at a -4 penalty, so instead of 14, it should have been 10, which I believe doesn't break the DC. Sorry to metagame, but does it count if I'm doing it to my detriment? x3[/sblock]

Kayleigh closes her eyes in frustration for just a moment. _I don't know why, but everything I do today seems to turn out wrong..._ She sighs, and summons her strength to try to burst her bonds... but is markedly unsuccessful.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Kayleigh strains against he web binding her and despite her struggles against the web still finds herself constrained by the sticky strands.

Evrand begins moving closer towards the corner the spider lurks, skirting the rusty grate in the floor as he wields his rapier, song still echoing about the damp chamber.  As Evrand moved forward Kronk throws another bomb, easily correcting his misjudgment from before and scoring a solid hit on the spider as the small explosion mars the spider's skin and causes portions of its web to smolder.

The spider seemingly angered climbs quickly down the thread-like web and moves forward slightly throwing another web at Evrand who stands closest. The wily gnome easily dodges the web as it flies harmlessly by, though the spider is now quite close to the singing gnome.

Pavanna and Jalil continue their ranged assault on the spider now on the floor of the chamber advancing closer to Evrand. The sling bullet flies over the spider and clatters against the far wall as Jalil's arrow also leaps across the room missing the spider and splintering against the far wall.


[sblock=OOC]

Kayleigh still webbed. Spider about 5' off from Evrand.

Evrand, moving diagonal goes in a 1,2,1,2 count. So I moved you the three squares.

Party Health

Kayleigh(Ka) (webbed):  Unharmed
Evrand(E):	            Unharmed
Kronk(Kr):              Unharmed
Pavanna(P):            Unharmed
Jalil(J):              Unharmed
Miryam(M):             Unharmed

Enemy Health

Spider(S):  Heavily Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Spider, ranged touch -- 1d20+5=12
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2011)

Jalil misreads the spider's movement and sends another arrow arcing over as the creature makes it to the ground.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2011)

Miryam, who had been concentrating on the lights, tosses out another bright light at the spider! She then pulls forth a sling from beneath her robes.

Cast Flare, DC 13.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 23, 2011)

As Evrand sings the final phrase of his rallying verse, he punctuates it with a quick step in toward the overgrown arachnid and a flourishing slash of his rapier which, unfortunately, turns out to be more flourish than slash.








*OOC:*


[sblock]One more sustain of inspire courage, then north 1 and rapier attack. Also I'm posting on my phone so please forgive any formatting snafus. [/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 23, 2011)

Not really keen to approach the spider, Kronk throws another bomb, which again misses its mark, and he draws his weapon.


----------



## zizazat (Jun 23, 2011)

Pavanna touches her choker with her right hand, opening her palm of her left hand toward the spider proclaiming loudly, "Feel Asmodeus' fire!" She then moved 15' north in a straight line to stand next to Kayleigh.

Fire Bolt - ranged touch (1d20+3=15)
Fire bolt damage (1d6+2=5)


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 23, 2011)

Kayleigh lets off a low growl of annoyance and struggles once again against her bands, once again utterly failing to burst them, once again hearing her father's mocking voice in her head.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


My post will come on Saturday, I thought I could squeeze one in tonight, but I need my sleep for a full day at Origins tomorrow.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 25, 2011)

Kayleigh struggles again against the webs restraining her.  Trying with a furious burst of strength she still fails to break free.

Evrand continues his song, the tune still echoing about the chamber punctuated by the occasional drip of water. Stepping forward with rapier in hand Evrand is unable to strike a piercing blow on the spider who makes a large bite back towards the gnome. But Evrand manages to weave to one side as the bite snaps down harmlessly.

Another bomb arcs through the air missing the spider as it explodes harmlessly on the floor. Pavanna already moving as well moves further into the room up towards Kayleigh, crying to Asmodeus as she looses a streak of fire that easily strikes the spider who is intent on capturing the bite sized Evrand.

Jalil sends another arrow towards the spider but again misses as the arrow clatters harmlessly against the far wall, the broken remains getting tangled in the spider web.

Miryam calls forth a sudden bright light quite near the spider. In a burst of light the small area is illuminated brightly, though the spider seems more annoyed by it than anything else as it continues to focus on Evrand before it.


[sblock=OOC]

Kayleigh still webbed. 


Party Health

Kayleigh(Ka) (webbed):  Unharmed
Evrand(E):	            Unharmed
Kronk(Kr):              Unharmed
Pavanna(P):            Unharmed
Jalil(J):              Unharmed
Miryam(M):             Unharmed

Enemy Health

Spider(S):  Heavily Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Spider Bite Attack -- 1d20+1=10
Fort Save for Flare -- 1d20+4=20
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2011)

Jalil inhales deeply as he draws a third arrow to his cheek, then exhales calmly as he releases in a smooth motion. This time the arrow finds its mark (I hope ), striking another glancing blow to the crew's first foe.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20-2=15) for Damage (1d8+1=2).[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 25, 2011)

Miryam loads her sling and lets the stone fly at the spider.


----------



## zizazat (Jun 25, 2011)

Pavanna looks at Kayleigh struggling with the webbing, touching her choker while placing her other hand on Kayleigh's shoulder, "My Lord Asmodeus give her the strength to burst these bonds."









*OOC:*


+1 competence bonus on the burst check.







Smiling at Kayleigh she continues, "If you are unable to break the webbing, maybe I can burn it off you..."


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 25, 2011)

Kayleigh shudders with disgust at Pavanna's unholy touch, but she is powerless to resist the flood of strength that courses through her body, and with reluctant vigor she easily bursts the web that binds her. She combats the shame and anger threatening to overwhelm her mind by turning angrily to the task at hand, i.e. killing the monster.

The spider, that is, not the cleric.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Pavanna sees Kayleigh still struggling against the constraining strands of web and places her hand upon Kayleigh's shoulder passing the strength of Lord Asmodeus through to Kayleigh. With renewed strength, Kayleigh once again tries to burst out of the strands of web. This time the webs strain under this renewed effort by Kayleigh as they finally give and snap, freeing her from them.

From the opposite corner of the room Jalil looses another arrow at the spider. The arrow flies truer this time and finds purchase in the spider's chest, the ichor of the beast spilling to the floor as it collapses in front of Evrand, its twitching slowly stopping as it becomes still.

The last notes of the bard's song fades as the sound of water in the tunnel to the north is once again the more prominent sound.

[sblock=OOC]

Please continue to describe you path of movement when you leave this room.

Party Health

Kayleigh(Ka) (webbed):  Unharmed
Evrand(E):	            Unharmed
Kronk(Kr):              Unharmed
Pavanna(P):            Unharmed
Jalil(J):              Unharmed
Miryam(M):             Unharmed

Enemy Health

Spider(S):  Dead

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 27, 2011)

As soon as she can be assured that the danger has passed, Kayleigh turns north and moves down the corridor without acknowledging any of the members of her party.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2011)

Jalil heaves a sigh of satisfaction as the spider collapses. He retrieves the two arrows that hit their mark and glances with small regret at the one that shattered against the wall.

Another look around the room to make sure he's not missing anything, and he follows Kayleigh from the area.

[sblock=IronWolf]Any crates in here?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 27, 2011)

Miryam lags back with Jalil, carefully examining the room before continuing on, keeping her _Dancing Lights_ about her.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 27, 2011)

"Aye, Kayleigh's got the way of it," Evrand observes as he heads northward following behind Jalil. "We'll see what lies further on." As he walks, he keeps an eye  on the path ahead for any sign of danger.









*OOC:*


 Yikes--I see I missed a round--sorry about that!


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Jalil and Miryam take another look about the room before following to the north. While not finding any crates in this damp chamber, they do discover that the small humanoid husk wrapped in webs appears to still be carrying some gear.  Carefully cutting the body away from the webs they find two potions, leather armor, short sword, a repeating light crossbow and 10 bolts that seem coated in some form of liquid.

Kayleigh, already well ahead of the others, followed by Evrand find themselves at a junction. The way ahead appears to be a dead end, the way to the right appearing to lead deeper into the sewers. It appears that someone or something has laid several wooden planks across the sewage filled ditches at various points. The air hangs heavy with the stench of sewer.

[sblock=OOC]

Evrand, no worries on missing a round. Since Jalil's arrow brought the spider down I opted to keep things moving forward.

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 27, 2011)

Kronk steps over to the spider and carefully examines the body (and will have a look in the web as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2011)

"Hold a moment, Kayleigh! We've found some gear that's potentially useful!"

Jalil looks over the poor victim's gear and begins loading it up. "Miryam, Kronk . . . care to carry part of this? And are either of you handy with identifying potions?"  As he speaks, he shifts his gaze to examine the gear for magical emanations.

OOC: Detect Magic


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Kronk studies the remains of the spider after looking through the tangled webs in the room finding nothing more than several husks of oversized rats tangled in them.

Jalil begins sorting the equipment he found on the smaller derro body and then says several words allowing him to sense the presence of magical items amongst it. Only the vials of dark blue potion radiates faint magic.

[sblock=OOC]

Faint Conjuration magic from the dark blue potions.

_*Identifying Potions:* In addition to the standard methods of identification, PCs can sample from each container they find to attempt to determine the nature of the liquid inside with a Perception check. The DC of this check is equal to 15 + the spell level of the potion (although this DC might be higher for rare or unusual potions)._

[/sblock]


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 27, 2011)

Evrand hears Jilal's call from the room where they had just been. "I suppose it mightn't be a bad idea to check into what they've found." So saying, he dashes back over to where the others are. Seeing the bolts with their liquid coating, he turns to Kronk and Jilal. "What would you two wager that coating is?" he inquires of the two men he deems most likely to be able to determine such things.


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 27, 2011)

Kronk will try to identify he potion, hoping he has some luck.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Kronk takes a very small sip of one of the potion vials. The slightly sweet taste is instantly familiar to him as a potion of healing.

[sblock=OOC]

Two potions of cure moderate wounds.

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jun 27, 2011)

Pavanna watches everyone's actions transpire. She reaches down to her belt and activates the wayfinder, causing it to illuminate with magical light. 

"Jalil, you'll want to follow Kayleigh at a short distance. That way, whatever attacks her down here will give you a few shots at it while it's eating her, " Pavanna snorts then walks north along the far wall stopping at the opposite edge of the path west of Kayleigh's current position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2011)

Jalil snorts slightly at Pavanna's tone, but is far too smart to ignore sound advice . . . and while Sarenrae doesn't care over-much for the Prince of Darkness, the two _have_ worked together before.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 27, 2011)

Evrand was noticing that Pavanna seemed to be working on her own schedule and agenda.  He watched her carefully to try to determine if she truly was unaware that discussions still continued back in the spider room, or was just choosing to focus only on moving forward regardless of what other questions there might be.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 28, 2011)

[Sblock=OOC]Kayleigh voluntarily fails her Perception check to hear Pavanna's snide remark.[/sblock]

Kicking lightly at the boards laying across the sewer, Kayleigh ponders the direction she should take. The planks looked a bit rotten, but if they didn't eventually cross, they'd be stuck on this side... and the existence of planks most likely indicated baddies in that general direction... So, steeling herself against the possibility of looking foolish, she makes her way across the wood.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jun 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


 [sblock] Did we ever decide what was coating the arrows? [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Several of the companions moving forward into the tunnels as the last of the spoils are split up. Moving into the tunnel the sound of the water running in the central ditch makes hearing things somewhat difficult. The level of the sewage water is about five feet below the edge of the walkway. The water is dark and murky making it difficult to tell just how deep it is.  Steep ladders are built recessed into the walkways that lead up from the water to the ledge. The ladders seem reasonably maintained.

Kayleigh reaches the wooden planks and finds them to be nothing more than thick beams to allow passage over the channels of water. Moving carefully she is able to make her way across the foul smelling water.

Pavanna finds herself standing above a narrowing pipe in the wall, water flowing out to join the sewer. The walkway rises in a slight hump to allow one to continue along the walkway.

[sblock=OOC]

Kronk was also able to identify the bolts were coated in a poison of some type.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 28, 2011)

Kronk wanted to go to the left, so follow Pavanna.

ooc: seems like my post got eaten by the board monster....


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

I updated the map with Kronk's position. I also removed some of the fog of war I forgot to remove on my first post.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jun 29, 2011)

Pavanna continues along the walkway, stopping to remove a bag of caltrops from her backpack before reaching Kayleigh's position.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 29, 2011)

Kayleigh glances up at Pavanna, meeting her eyes, and grins humorlessly. "East it is, then." She turns on her heel and continues to the eastward intersection, whereupon she has a look around.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 29, 2011)

Silently, Miryam follows the group, maintaining _Dancing Lights_ for those who wish it.


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 29, 2011)

Kronk follows along the way, looking out for anything unusal in the sewers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2011)

Jalil covers Kayleigh from about 20' back.

Perception (1d20+8=27)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2011)

Previous post (by Chunnetter) reported as suspicious.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 29, 2011)

The companions continue deeper into the sewers. Kayleigh strides boldly to the next intersection with the others following behind - some crossing the boards and others following the more circuitous route that Pavanna took.

Kayleigh quickly reaches the intersection and allows some of the others to come up. Jalil, moving closer to the intersection listens closely but has a difficult time hearing anything above the sounds of running water in the channels. But to the north he thinks he sees the slightest hint of light in that direction - whether from an overhead sewer grate or chamber he cannot be sure.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2011)

Jalil speaks softly to the others, "I think there's a light to the north - anyone else see it?"


----------



## PeteZero (Jun 29, 2011)

"How?" Kronk whispers, standing around the corner.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jun 29, 2011)

Kayleigh looks backward at Jalil, and notices the rest of the party crowding up behind her, all trying to peer around the corner she's monopolizing. She glances at Jalil and nods, lowering her voice a tad. "Let's check it out, then, eagle-eyes."

And northward she moves.

[sblock=OOC]I have no idea what the DC to see the light is, so I wrote my post specifically so that it'd make sense either way. x3

EDIT: Though it actually looks like I definitely made it. o.o So "eagle-eyes" up there is become a mildly teasing endearment instead of a disdainful appellation.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 1, 2011)

With Kayleigh also seeing the light she sets off down the north tunnel. Moving forward, the others following she nears the entrance to the chamber ahead, the light growing more evident as she makes her way down the sewage stained tunnel.

From her angle she can only see part of the room. At quick glance it appears to have once been the basement of a building above. The wall separating the basement from the sewers seeming to have long ago been smashed in and repaired making it seem as part of the sewer system itself. The ceiling stretches upward, perhaps 30 feet high. It is lit by a torch in the north wall and likely the south wall.  Stacks of crates and barrels line the north wall. A set of finely carved stairs appear against the far wall leading upwards to the northwest corner.

Kayleigh sees two smallish blue creatures working amongst the crates, seemingly mindful of someone or something unseen in the southern portion of the room.

[sblock=OOC]

I anticipate posting over the US holiday weekend might be a little slower, so don't be alarmed if that proves to be the case over the weekend. Though I will be around to post GM replies if I am wrong.

Kayleigh can only see part of the room so far from the angle she is at.

[sblock=Small Blue Creature]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 1, 2011)

Kayleigh immediately stops, holding up her hand to indicate to the rest of the group that they should be silent. She then holds up two fingers, shakes her hand a bit to indicate "-ish", and points to the room to her left. Having warned the group (she hopes), she peers around the corner as silently as she's able, trying to see what the <creatures> are looking at.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 2, 2011)

Miryam's lights wink out as she slinks to the front. She brings her fingers to her lips as she skulks into the room.


----------



## zizazat (Jul 2, 2011)

Pavanna pulls a scroll from the bag at her waist, and speaks a word to extinguish the light of the wayfinder.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 2, 2011)

As he follows the rest of the party, Evrand silently sheathes his rapier and readies his bow for firing. As the group moves into the room, Evrand remains toward the back, while keeping inconspicuous and trying to get a good look at the crates.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2011)

Jalil keeps his bow ready as he continues to cover Miryam. He, also, eyes the crates as the group progresses.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 5, 2011)

The companions distinguish their various light sources, allowing the dim torch like light from the chamber ahead to light their way for them. Pavanna begins pulling a scroll out as Evrand and Jalil ready their bows covering those that enter the room the best they can from their angle.

As Kayleigh peers around the corner Miryam skirts on by and tries to move into the room unseen. Miryam immediately notes a human man, wearing half plate armor and a heavy flail close at hand, leaning casually against the now seen base of the stairs on the south wall, seemingly watching over the working blue creatures amongst the crates.

As one of the blue creatures passes by one of the crates he spots Miryam working her way around the corner and immediately calls up an alarm in what sounds like undercommon. The man leaning against the base of the stairs appears ready to jump into action as the other blue creature drops the crate it was working with and turns to face the doorway seeing several of the companions there.


[sblock=OOC]

Hope everyone had a good holiday weekend!  Kronk is NPC'ed for a bit as PeteZero is on holiday at the moment.

Go ahead and roll init as several of the front party members have been spotted by the creatures inside. Feel free to make more knowledge:dungeoneering checks for identifying the creatures.

I labeled the blue creatures as B1 and B2 and the human man wearing half-plate as H on the map.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Perception Rolls -- 1d20+3,1d20+5=[3, 3], [20, 5]
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jul 5, 2011)

Pavanna - Initiative  (1d20+1=4)

Provided there is still enough light, Pavanna recites the Scroll of Bless, then moved 10' north and 20' west.









*OOC:*


Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 5, 2011)

Obviously not at his quickest, Evrand moves 20' west and 20' north, then begins a mesmerizing chant directed towards the plate-mailed human, of a pace and pitch intended to capture his attention and keep him momentarily occupied.









*OOC:*


 [sblock] Daze, DC 13 
If I'm misreading the layout on the map, let me know; basically I want to move 2 squares NW of where I'm at.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2011)

Jalil looses his first arrow at the nearer of the two blue creatures, hoping to take down at least one foe before the fight is truly engaged.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=16)
Attack (1d20+2=14) for Damage (1d8=2)[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 6, 2011)

Kayleigh sighs and moves toward the nearest of the blue creatures (1W,2NW=20ft), slashing at it with her sword, trying to get the little pests out of the way as quickly as possible, leaving the human for later to interrogate, or kill.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 7, 2011)

Jalil reacts quickly upon the companions being discovered as Miryam tried to move into the room. He looses an arrow towards the closest blue creature. The arrow flies true and catches the creature in the shoulder. But despite its size it seems to shrug the wound off as if it did not harm it save for being an annoyance.

The blue creatures each step forward a little closer towards the party as they each hurl a small dart. One throws one towards Miryam and the other towards Kayleigh.  The first flies wide of Miryam who easily ducks to one side to avoid the projectile. The other glances off Kayleigh's armor, not even penetrating it.

Kronk moves forward into the room, making his way past the others as Kayleigh close the distance to the closest blue creature. She makes a quick slash with her sword, but the creature deftly dodges away from the blow as the blade goes harmlessly by.

Evrand also moves further into the room and quickly directs a chant towards the half-plate wearing man who appears to be preparing to cast a spell of his own. Evrand is much faster though and soon the gnome can see the look of confusion cross the man's face as the man's eyes glaze over.

Pavanna reads the words on the scroll quickly and with authority as the effects of the blessings fall upon the party.


[sblock=OOC]

The human half-plate wearing person appears dazed. Don't forget the party is now under the effects of Bless.

Party Health

Jalil:	Unharmed
Kronk:	Unharmed
Kayleigh:	Unharmed
Evrand:	Unharmed
Human Cleric:	Unharmed
Pavanna:	Unharmed
Miryam:	Unharmed

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:	Unharmed
Blue Creature 2:	Unharmed
Human Half-Plate:	Unharmed

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Human Male Init -- 1d20-1=5
Blue Creatures -- 1d20+1=11
Kronk Init -- 1d20+4=7
Blue Creature Attacks -- 1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=14
Human Will Save -- 1d20+5=10
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2011)

The Inquisitor peers into the room as his companions move in. He glimpses a small blue form and quickly fires at it, but the creature ducks out of sight as he looses his bolt - he misses.


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 7, 2011)

Having effectively enthralled the man in half-plate, Evrand turns his attention to the blue creatures.  Focusing on the one western one, he fires an arrow towards it, which he realizes is not one of his best shots.


----------



## zizazat (Jul 8, 2011)

Pavanna raises her hand to the man in half-plate and shouts, "Taste hellfire!"

Firebolt (ranged touch) (1d20+3=8, 1d6+1=2)


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 8, 2011)

Kayleigh snarls in frustration, stepping to the west and swinging yet again at the fell creature before her.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 8, 2011)

Jalil looses another arrow as it flies wide and embeds itself into a wooden barrel. The blue creature near Kayleigh jabs forward with a small dagger, missing the fighter woman as the other hurls another dart at Pavanna. The dart was thrown hastily and flies well away from Pavanna failing to strike its mark.

Kronk readies a bomb from one of the glass vials at his belt and hurls it towards the far blue creature. It strikes the creature and explodes in fire as the blue creature immediately crumples to the ground in a smoldering heap as the other one near dodges a fair portion of the blast, but still has singed clothing from the exploding bomb.

Kayleigh takes the moment to press the attack but misses as an arrow from Evrand's bow also flies over the creatures head. Pavanna releases a bolt of fire towards the creature but fails to hit the cringing blue creature.

The human figure in half-plate near the base of the steps seems to gain his composure as he says some words in a brief prayer and targets the bomb throwing half-orc.


[sblock=OOC]

Kronk failed his will save and will begin fleeing next round.


Party Health

Jalil:	Unharmed
Kronk:	Unharmed
Kayleigh:	Unharmed
Evrand:	Unharmed
Human Cleric:	Unharmed
Pavanna:	Unharmed
Miryam:	Unharmed

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:	Critically Wounded
Blue Creature 2:	Dead
Human Half-Plate:	Unharmed

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kronk, bomb -- 1d20+3=16
Kronk, target damage -- 1d6+2=6 (+ 3hp splash damage to B2)
Blue Creature Attackes -- 1d20=2, 1d20=15
Creature Reflex Save -- 1d20+3=17
Kronk Will Save -- 1d20=10
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2011)

Jalil, feeling somewhat limited by his restricted view of the room, decides to reposition himself. He leaps lightly over the channel of running sewage, then turns and fires an arrow at the armored foe. Sadly . . . well, you know the rest.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Take 10 to leap across channel (Total 11)
Standard:  Shoot (1d20+2=10) at Armored Foe (Miss)
[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jul 8, 2011)

Pavanna attempts to identify the spell cast on Kronk and takes a 5' step south toward the human while drawing her mace and swings it at his head!

Spellcraft (1d20+6=23)
Melee attack - mace (1d20+4=18, 1d8+1=4)


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 8, 2011)

Evrand moves a bit to the northwest to give Jalil space to move in, then lets another arrow fly, this time at the man in half-plate, while at the same time signalling for his comrades to focus on the armored one as well, seeing as he seems to be the toughest to take down.








*OOC:*


 [sblock] Movement is 1 square nw..  [/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 8, 2011)

Kayleigh moves sou' by sou'west to the open space next to the guard, hacking mercilessly at him with her big sword.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 9, 2011)

Jalil leaps over the narrower section of the channel of sewage, the other side damp and slippery as he turns to loose an arrow at the armored man on the far side of the room. The arrow whistles across the room and strikes the stone stairway leading up, failing to strike its target.

The last blue creature, steps back from the imposing Kayleigh and quickly throws another dart at the woman. The small projectile manages to find a gap in her armor and sinks into her skin drawing a thin line of blood from where it struck, lodged in the gap in the armor.

Kronk, turns on his heel and begins to move rapidly back out into the channel tunnels, seemingly anxious to get out of this room and away from the armor wearing man.

Kayleigh moves away from the blue creature that struck him and moves to the south to close the distance to the armor wearing man that Evrand warns about.  She moves to the man and makes a mighty swing with her sword but the blade glances off the man's thick armor and fails to cut through.

Evrand, moves to the north a bit to give Jalil more working room and looses an arrow at the man along the stone stairs. The arrow clatters off the stairway and falls to the chamber floor, the shaft split, failing to strike its target.

Pavanna, having seen the man cast earlier easily identifies the spell being cast as one to cause fear, further proved positive as Kronk disappears around the corner, back into the tunnels. Wasting little time she steps forward with mace appearing in hand and makes a powerful swing that crashes into the man's armor, denting it as the man groans as waves of pain wracks his body from the blow.

The armored man calls out "Feel the wrath of Groetus as you fools trespass!" as he calls forth a burst of energy catching nearly everyone in the room.

[sblock=OOC]

Will Save (DC14) for everyone but Jalil and Kronk against the cleric's channel.

Party Health

Jalil:	Unharmed
Kronk:	Unharmed
Kayleigh:	Unharmed
Evrand:	Unharmed
Human Cleric:	Unharmed
Pavanna:	Unharmed
Miryam:	Unharmed

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:	Critically Wounded
Blue Creature 2:	Dead
Human Half-Plate:	Slightly Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Dart Attack -- 1d20+2=19
Dart Damage -- 1d3-1=2
Blue Creature Will Save -- 1d20+3=13
Channel Damage -- 1d6=2

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is Miryam still with us? Haven't seen a post for her in a bit . . .


----------



## zizazat (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kayleigh does that 1d20+6 include +1 for Bless?







Will Save (1d20+6=14)

Pavanna feels wave of negative energy wash over her and smiles at the cleric. "Groetus worshiping dogs should know their betters when they seem them!" She then takes a 5' step to the north and unleashes a cone of fire at the cleric of Groetus.

[sblock]Burning Hands - DC 14 Reflex for Half (2d4=4)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 10, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Miryam still with us? Haven't seen a post for her in a bit . . .












*OOC:*


I hope Miryam is still with us - I have sort of moved things along just to keep things from stalling hoping she'd jump back in as time permitted.









zizazat said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Kayleigh does that 1d20+6 include +1 for Bless?












*OOC:*


I believe it does from looking at Kayleigh's character sheet - but if it doesn't or I am missing some other bonus - 1 more to the 16 for that to hit roll could make the difference.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]No, the 1d20+6 includes Bless. :3 Thanks for checking, though.

Also, I'm not quite... sure..... what I'm will saving against. >>; So Imma post what Kayleigh would do if uninhibited by a thing.[/sblock]

Kayleigh winces as the bolt hits her, snarling at the blood, then strikes in retribution at the man before her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2011)

Jalil gets his footing and draws a bead on the armored man once more. His arrow flies across the room . . .

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Attack (1d20-2=16) (Hit?) for Damage (1d8=7) damage.

OOC: IW, your description sounded like the (cleric?) was hit by Pavanna's mace attack, but the crunch reads unharmed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jalil Khoury
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 14 (11 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 09/09
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 
*Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low-Light Vision
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +8

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Special Abilities:* Judgements (1/1); Firebolt (6/6)

*Judgements Active:* None

*Prayers Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Light, Resistance
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 10, 2011)

Evrand is struck by the waves of energy sent out by the "Groetus-worshipping dog" as Pavanna so aptly called him.  However, he attempts to get off a shot at the twit.









*OOC:*


 Is this the same spell or a different one? If the same, Evrand also goes running back the way he came.
Will save, attack and damage (1d20+2=3, 1d20+4=10, 1d4=3)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm here. RL has sucked time like no one's business.







Miryam grits her teeth at the intrusion of unholiness, but responds pulling a sash from her waist--wait, that's not a sash!

With a quick twirl she leaps forward, a whip in her hand, as she tries pulling the armored foe down!


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Jalil steadies himself where he stands and tries to weave an arrow in towards the armored man, but fails to hit him as another arrow clatters into the far wall.

The little blue creature takes a small step back and hurls another dart at Evrand who is trying to line up another shot on the armored man. The dart flies wide as the the blue creature jostles backwards unable to get a clean throw on the gnome.

Kayleigh makes another vicious swing at the armored man trying to inflict some pain upon him. Again the sword blow goes wide failing to hit the well armored man. The pain of the negative energy washes over Kayleigh as it wracks her body. Evrand too feels the energy washing over him as he looses another arrow at the armored man, this one also missing its mark.

The armored man in front of swings the flail he holds towards Pavanna and strikes her with the spiked ball, blood beginning to pour from the wounds staining the floor. "Feel the destruction and power of Groetus!" the man screams.

Pavanna steps back, wincing  through the pain but still able to call forth a burst of fire that fans out in front of her catching the armored man squarely as his screamed threat turns to one of pain as the heat burns him even within his armor.

Miryam twirls forward, a whip unfurling as she sends the end out towards the armored man. The whip wraps around one of the man's legs and Miryam makes a sidestep, pulling the whip hard as he goes sending the man to the floor as his leg is pulled out from under him. He hits the ground with a clatter as he struggles to keep hold of the flail.



[sblock=OOC]

The will saves in the previous round were for a channel negative energy attack.

The armored man has been tripped and it now prone on the floor.

Party Health

Jalil(9/9):	Unharmed
Kronk (10/10):	Unharmed
Kayleigh(12/14):	Slightly Wounded
Evrand(6/8):	Slightly Wounded
Pavanna(2/13):	Critically Wounded
Miryam(7/9):	Slightly Wounded

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:	Critically Wounded
Blue Creature 2:	Dead
Human Half-Plate(prone):	Moderately Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Armored Man, Reflex Save -- 1d20+1=5
Armored Man, Attack Pavanna - 1d20+3=20
Damage Pavanna - 1d10+1=10
Blue Creature Attack -- 1d20+2=6
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 12, 2011)

Evrand's expression now displays equal parts menace and sarcasm.  "Time to have a taste of your own medicine, you pathetic piece of sewer-scum," he says, mockingly.  A wild, almost primal chant begins resounding through the room as he directs his entire attention into friving fear into the heart of the half-plated man.  He pours into it the essence of all the most frightening legends he's ever heard.








*OOC:*



A little Cause Fear back in his face.  '-D DC 13 will-save.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2011)

Jalil sees Pavanna take the punishing blow from the armored man's mace; quickly deciding that his comrade's effectiveness in combat outstrips his own and the mission will be better served by putting his other skills to use. He slips forward into the melee until he's within reach of Pavanna. He reaches out and calls on Sarenrae's strength, sending the Bright Lady's warmth into the cold soul of Asmodeus' scion.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to the square just East of Pavanna
Standard: Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 13, 2011)

Miryam shakes her head. She stares with disdain at the priest, dropping her whip, drawing a shortsword, and plunging it as best she can into the fallen foe.


----------



## zizazat (Jul 14, 2011)

Pavanna steadies herself, nodding to Jalil speaking in an unknown tongue. She takes a 5' step north toward the blue creature and swings her mace at it's little head.

Melee attack mwk heavy mace (1d20+4=17, 1d8+1=3)


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 14, 2011)

Jalil sees Pavanna suffer the heavy strike from the armored man's flail and rushes forward and calls forth Sarenrae's power to bind her wounds.  The wounds cease to bleed and the pain quickly fades as the last of the healing energy passes from Jalil to Pavanna.

The blue creature tries to take the opportunity to strike at the distracted Jalil but misses as another dart passes harmlessly through the air striking the floor some distance away.

A flurry of motion happens as the pathfinders move in near synchronicity. Pavanna moving closer to the blue creature, her mace circling around in an arc and crashing into the blue creature's head with a sickening thud as its eyes roll back into its head and it is knocked two feet to one side and crumples in a lifeless heap on the chamber floor.

Miryam drops her whip as Evrand's voice fills the chamber in a primal chant directed at the armored  man.  She draws her short sword and steps in with a plunging, downward motion of the sword and easily pierces the fallen man's armor as blood swiftly stains his armor as he screams in renewed pain.

The last of Evrand's chant finishes and the man is drawn by an intense desire to flee from his assailants though he is surrounded. Despite his pain he uses the last of his strength to begin to stand, his heavy flail in hand as he eyes the same passage Kronk fled through.


[sblock=OOC]

The armored man failed his will save and will be trying to stand to flee. This will draw AoO's from Kayleigh and Miryam. If he is still alive after those he will be moving towards the stairs behind him to move up. So for Miryam and Kayleigh, roll your AoO's and also post what your upcoming round's action will be as we move into that round.

The others - go ahead and post your normal actions for the upcoming round.


Party Health

Jalil(9/9):	Unharmed
Kronk (10/10):	Unharmed
Kayleigh(12/14):	Slightly Wounded
Evrand(6/8):	Slightly Wounded
Pavanna(11/13):	Slightly Wounded
Miryam(7/9):	Slightly Wounded

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:	Dead
Blue Creature 2:	Dead
Human Half-Plate(standing):	Critically Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Armored Man, Will Save -- 1d20+5=7
Blue Creature, Dart -- 1d20+2=9
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 15, 2011)

Miryam takes another stab at the man while he attempts to rise. The blow is deflected off his armor.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 15, 2011)

Kayleigh is struck as the man begins shakily to rise, the fear in his eyes resonating within her, and she takes a split second to ponder the old puzzle, the conflict between justice and mercy. Surely it would be wrong to kill the man in cold blood, as he is helpless and out of his mind, enchanted by the magic of her teammate. And yet, if she lets him go, he will certainly make their mission next to impossible, running and warning his compatriots of the impending investigation.

Besides, if she doesn't go for the killing blow, they can hold him and question him, which would surely be advantageous.

And if her blow doesn't knock him out, then her teammates will surely dispatch him, relieving the burden of guilt from her shoulders.

... right?

In any case, she swings at the rising man, but turns her blade aside, hitting him broadside.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 15, 2011)

The armored man is up to one knee as Miryam's stab with her short sword glances off the armor. Kayleigh steps up and takes a vicious swing with her great sword striking the man with an uncharacteristic thud of the weapon, easily knocking the man off his balance and sending him into the wall where he crumples down motionless. The blow surely would have killed the armored man had Kayleigh not turned the blade to the flat.

Blood runs from the man's mouth, but faint, shallow breathing can be seen still coming from the fallen man.


[sblock=OOC]

Since Kayleigh's blow will knock the man out and she is fairly high in init going and posting her actions for the round so you can move on and handle the unconcious man as you see fit.


Party Health

Jalil(9/9):	Unharmed
Kronk (10/10):	Unharmed
Kayleigh(12/14):	Slightly Wounded
Evrand(6/8):	Slightly Wounded
Pavanna(11/13):	Slightly Wounded
Miryam(7/9):	Slightly Wounded

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:	Dead
Blue Creature 2:	Dead
Human Half-Plate(prone):	Unconcious

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'm assuming we're out of initiative then?







Seeing the man is now unconscious, Evrand turns his attention to his allies. "Pavanna, Jalil, one of you should get him stabilized. We should question him, find out just what he was up to down here, and if he knows anything of the goings-on."


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep! Out of initiative feel free to move about the cabin!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2011)

Jalil kneels beside the fallen foe and strips his helmet, arranging the much larger man in a fashion to ease his breathing and help his rest quietly . Once that is accomplished, he looks quickly around the room . . .

[sblock=Actions](Heal (1d20+3=16))
Scan the room for those pesky marked crates. Perception (1d20+8=19)[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 15, 2011)

As the pragmatic hustle moves about the room, Kayleigh stands where she is, sword in hand, gazing without sight at the place where her sword struck the man's head. She had been merciful. She had been merciful where she might have been an executioner. Moreover, she had been merciful without any bad consequences. No ill had come of her - not cowardice - mercy.

Then why did she hear her father's voice in her head? Why did she once again have to suffer through the funeral, the fight, the anger and betrayal and, yes, the disenfranchisement?

Nothing bad had happened... _this time_. There's the rub. Last time, in trying to avoid the necessity of death, she had instead brought death upon her own house. And who knew what the future consequences of this single act of cowardice - no, _mercy_ - would be? Perhaps she had doomed them all.

She hadn't noticed that she was shaking until the sword fell from her hand, but the clatter of steel on stone snaps her out of her reverie. She picks it up, resheathing it with care and regret, and turns to her fallen foe to see what she can see.


----------



## zizazat (Jul 15, 2011)

Pavanna approaches behind Jalill, picking up the man's flail and tossing it towards the crates in the north section of the room. She then bends down, retrieving the holy symbol of Groteus from the man. "It's a good thing we are already in the sewers, we won't have to take this very far to dispose of it."

Placing her right hand to her choker, and her left hand over her eyes Pavanna prays "Lord Asmodeus reveal to me the presence of magic, your will be done!" With a new glint in her eyes, she looks over the cleric's possessions. 

"I'll be more than happy to ask him some very polite questions once he regains consciousness," Pavanna smiles, a wicked thing indeed! "Though I expect he'll be more interested in how Groetus is bringing about the End Times than tell us anything resembling helpful."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 16, 2011)

Contempt drips from Miryam's eyes as she regards the unconscious cleric. She carefully wipes her sword, returns it to its place beneath her robes, and twists her whip back around her waist. She looks around, examining the crates and the two little corpses. She sends her lights around the room to improve the illumination.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 17, 2011)

Jalil arranges the fallen man in a slightly more comfortable position before heading off to investigate the room closer with the aide of Miryam's floating and bobbing lights. The others recover near the body, startled by Kayleigh's dropping of her sword absently.

Jalil and Miryam search about the room and find it much cleaner than the sewers they just came from. It appears to have once been an old basement which then had a hole made in one wall to allow easy access into the sewers. There is a block and tackle mounted to the ceiling to aide in raising and lowering crates and barrels.  Torches burn in the north and south walls, casting their flickering light about the barrels and crates in the room.

The pair work their way through stacks of crates and barrels. The crates are about six feet tall and likely weigh around 500 pounds. The barrels are three feet tall and weight around 50 pounds. They notice that three of the crates are marked with a red 'X'.

The stairs make their way up to a higher level where a door sits in the northwest corner.

Those near the fallen man examine his equipment finding him in half-plate armor and a well made heavy flail, though it does not radiate a magic aura. Pavanna continues to look for any signs of magic aura from the fallen body and does not see any.

As the group returns to the body near the stairs, Kronk wanders back in from the sewer tunnels. He walks up and notes the person is still alive. "You let the wretch live? He should be disposed of."


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 19, 2011)

"He will be soon enough, Kronk." Kayleigh hears the note of irritation in her voice too late to temper the sharpness of her tone, but she does speak gentler going forward: "We need to know what he knows. Perhaps he can give us a better idea of what we'll be facing."


----------



## zizazat (Jul 20, 2011)

Pavanna looks at Kronk and then at Kayleigh, "And you have a problem with my Lord Asmodeus? That is rich indeed. Yes, go ahead and torture and kill this Groteus worshiping dog if it will make you feel better. I doubt he knows more then you do, with the possible exception of what he's actually doing here. We should take him topside and turn him over to the local militia. I'm sure they have something they can charge him with, even before he assaulted us."


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 20, 2011)

"We should at least find out the answer to the question of just what he *is* doing here,! Evrand advised.  "If he's connected with what's going on down here every bit of information we can get might mean something."


----------



## zizazat (Jul 20, 2011)

"Kayleigh did a wonder job knocking him out, without some kind of healing it's likely going to be hours before he's able to answer any questions." Pavanna turns toward Evrand, "I'm not willing to waste Asmodeus' gifts on him. What about you, Jalil? Does the Dawnflower feel this wretch is worthy of redemption or the sword?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Kronk stands impatiently "Any healing would be wasted on this fool. He deserves the sword.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 20, 2011)

Silence is the only response Kayleigh gives to Pavanna's outrage; silence is the only response it deserves. Having given her opinion, she waits to see how the balance rests.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2011)

Jalil gazes impassively at the fallen priest as the other discuss his fate. He looks up at Pavanna's question. "My lady teaches that there are none beyond conversion to righteousness, nor beyond redemption. But they must have a desire for it first, and I have no knowledge of this man's mind to determine whether he is wholly lost.

"However, the Bright Lady has no wish for torture and our resources should be conserved for our own survival. The priest made his bed, let him lie in it. If he wishes to convert before his execution at the hands of the guard, his soul may find its way to her side."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 21, 2011)

Without a word, Miryam approaches the unconscious cleric, and proceeds to start stripping him of his armor. She works quickly, both checking for any spare equipment he may have, as well as any identifying marks on his body.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 22, 2011)

With the party seeming to opt to leave the fallen man unconcious, Miryam quickly strips him of his armor. He has no identifying marks upon his body and only the armor and heavy flail seem to be of any value, though neither radiate magic.

The sounds of the sewer water running through the channels outside the room echo as the discussion fades.

[sblock=OOC]

Sounds like the decision was to leave the man where he is.  Where to next?

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm on vacation until a week from Sunday. I'll be able to post at least once or twice daily starting tomorrow evening or Sunday morning, but until then it'll be just checking in on my phone to keep up with what's going on.[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jul 23, 2011)

Pavanna follows the stairs upward to the door and check to see if it opens.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Pavanna works her way up the stairs and reaches the top finding a large wooden door, nearly ten feet wide at the top. The door is secured with a large bar, but Pavanna is able to lift that to allow the doors to swing open slowly.

Within is what appears to be a darkened oversized closet with no exit. A pile of block and tackle sit in the corner of this chamber, likely used to lower supplies from the city down below to whatever in the sewer is receiving them. The walls of the closet appear that this level is likely the lower level of some warehouse or building within the city proper, above the sewers.


----------



## zizazat (Jul 25, 2011)

Pavanna quickly scans the closet of hidden doors, hatches or concealed gear.

Perception  (1d20+3=19)

Assuming everything checks out she suggests: "We could lock him in here. At least we can bar it on our side of the door."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2011)

"Agreed. Then we can retrieve him on our return and give him over to the authorities."


----------



## JarvethDarksmith (Jul 25, 2011)

"If there truly is no other exit in there, I agree, it would be a good place to hold him until we're ready to turn him over." says Evrand as he moves in to join the others on the stairs.

Looking for any possible thing that could be used as an exit; also getting a good look at the block and tackle thing, but apparently not seeing much. (1d20+5=10)


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 25, 2011)

With a quick look over this oversized closet, Pavanna finds no hidden doors or other concealed gear. Evrand also moves into the space and investigates the block and tackle, suspecting it is used to lower heavy items such as the crates and barrels to this basement sewer entrance.

The pathfinders are easily able to secure the still unconscious man and close up the oversized door once again before gathering in the large room containing the barrels and crates. The sound of running sewer water beckons from the darkness of the sewer tunnels.

[sblock=OOC]

Which way from here?

I have not updated positioning since the end of combat, assume you are all gathered together and the unconscious man has been secured.

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Jul 27, 2011)

Pavanna climbs back down the stairs, looking at Kronk "Let's get him up there then."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 27, 2011)

Miryam starts hefting the unarmored cleric up the stairs, visibly straining, but making surprising progress given her lithe frame. She heads up the stairs slowly to meet up with Pavana.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*



GM post coming tomorrow....


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

The trio easily gets the fallen armored man up the stairs and into the alcove at the top of the stairs. Kronk double checks the bonds restraining the man as the others head back down to the basement chamber and finally appears at the doorway securing the oversized door again at the top of the steps.  

Kronk moves back down the steps to the others, "Back to the sewers then?" He moves towards the sewer tunnel and pauses waiting for the others to set the course of direction as they head back into the sewer tunnels.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2011)

Jalil jumps in willingly to do his part moving the priest and securing him and the doors.

"Back to the sewers, indeed." Bow once more in hand, he moves with the others to continue their exploration.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 29, 2011)

Miryam lights the way as she heads toward the south passage.


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 29, 2011)

Kayleigh, staying ponderously silent, follows Miryam south, her sword still to the ready.


----------



## zizazat (Jul 29, 2011)

Pavanna readies her sling and head south following the others.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 30, 2011)

The pathfinders leave the crate and barrel filled chamber behind and move to the south, having to backtrack slightly to carefully make their way across one of the boards laid over the channel of sewer water. The sound of dripping and slowly running water echoes as the small continues to be near overpowering as the dank, dark water moves about in the channel.

Continuing to the south a short ways the companions find the sewer water flowing from the direction they came and swirling about in this room, drawing larger pieces of garbage and refuse into a floating pool of trash at the center.  In the middle of the trash floats three well-dressed, bloated corpses, their skin purple and splotchy and their bodies floating face down.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Aug 1, 2011)

Pavanna looks over the corpses, "Perhaps a little overly dressed for derro?"

Perception check scanning the bodies (1d20+3=13)


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Pavanna looks over the corpses as they swirling in the pool of sewage. The bodies appear badly decomposed and their water logged clothes appear to be that which those of the Taldor high society might wear. The clothing before being soaked in sewage water were likely of deep hues of blue and red, trimmed in elegant silks and hand carved buttons - though damaged well beyond any value now.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 2, 2011)

Kayleigh grins mirthlessly at the corpses. "I should think so, Pavanna, yes," she says, as she walks on around the pool, looking for something useful to do.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Kayleigh walks about the pool, the bodies continuing to swirl amongst the other debris. There appears to be nothing else out of the ordinary.

[sblock=OOC]

Gen Con time - I know at least Pavanna is off at Gen Con this week, not sure if others are.  Kronk should be back in posting form in the next day or two I believe.

Anything else here? If not, where to?

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2011)

Jalil looks at the bodies impassively, then returns his eye to the rest of the group. "Let's continue 'round to the East, then, sticking to the right hand wall."


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 4, 2011)

"Sure enough," mutters Kronk, covering the back and trying to make out if anyone follows them.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Leaving the swirling dead, bloated bodies amongst the debris floating in the sewage the group heads back to the main channel of the sewer and move cautiously forward.  Reaching another intersection the group makes a cursory check of both sides and finds they both appear to lead to dead ends.  

Moving forward more the pathfinders find themselves at yet another intersection. The passage turning south appears to stretch off into the darkness as does the passage ahead. The passage to the north appears to have a a pile of wood scraps forming what might be a large dam at the end of the tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 6, 2011)

Miryam takes the chance to head northward to examine the dam.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 8, 2011)

*OOC:*



I am out of town on vacation for the next couple of days. I might get a GM post out tomorrow, but it might be Wed or Thurs. Feel free to post additional actions in the meantime if anyone is helping Miryam.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2011)

Jalil trails behind Miryam. He holds his bow ready, covering his friend as she examines the dam.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 9, 2011)

Kronk follows close behind, ready to throw a bomb if necessary.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 9, 2011)

Kayleigh ponders for a moment, looking to the south, but then she, too, follows the crowd northward, not wanting to leave her companions in the lurch should fighting recur.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 11, 2011)

Pavanna studies the dam as the group approaches and says to Evrand, "That probably wasn't put there by your friend the spider was it?" She readies her sling.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 11, 2011)

Kronk glances in the direction, trying to make out, if something else is there.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 11, 2011)

The pathfinders move north towards the apparent makeshift dam at the far end of the tunnel. Drawing closer one can see that it is indeed a large dam made of wood scraps, ship beams, broken crates and rocks.

Peering carefully over top of the dam from the ledge walkway in the sewer tunnel it appears the room once functioned as a catch basin for the sewers but now has clean, dry floors. In the northwest corner of the room a sewer grate is set into the floor and a huge chalk drawing of a rat about to pounce is sketched on the floor  near the dam.

As you look over the debris you notice a lone human individual wearing leather armor with studs and a quarterstaff in hand suddenly stand as if he heard something, his gaze looking at the makeshift dam as he begins to make steps towards the sewer grate in the corner of the room.

[sblock=OOC]

Go ahead and roll initiative.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2011)

Jalil's Initiative (1d20+3=17)


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 11, 2011)

Initiative


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*




You can post your actions as well after init.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2011)

OOC: Jalil can't really see what's happening from where he is, so he'll hold action for now. His bow is readied.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 11, 2011)

Initative (1d20+1=6)

Pavanna will take a double move to cross the plank then move up along the far wall as much as possible. (Should take her to the corner if I counted right)


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 11, 2011)

Kronk let'S loose a stone from his sling.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 12, 2011)

Kayleigh lets out a cry of dismay, seeing Kronk's unprovoked attack, but she holds her sword at the ready, preparing to counter an attack.

[sblock=OOC]How deep is the pit?[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 12, 2011)

*"Aren't we supposed to clean out the sewers?"* Kronk asks, reacting to Kayleigh's reaction.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 12, 2011)

"We're supposed to be retrieving... an item... and getting rid of derros, not humans, you clod!" She glares over at him, keeping a watch on the stranger out the corner of her eye.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 12, 2011)

*"Humans down here must have a link to derros,"* Kronk replies. *"Like the other one,"* and motions with his head in the direction the other one should be. *"Don't like it down here, it's a bit ... - ... iffy."*


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 12, 2011)

"_You're_ a bit iffy," she growls.

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna cut the conversation short here; I think it's a little unrealistic for us to be chatting in the middle of tac. :3[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 12, 2011)

Kronk justs responds with a big toothy grin.

[sblock=OOC]But nice RP... - in the middle of the action, as long as the GM doesn't scream at us.... [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2011)

Upon hearing his fellow Pathfinders' alarming conversation, Jalil half draws his bow and prepares for the worst . . .

OOC: No one's actually moved into the room yet, right?


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 12, 2011)

OOC: Couldn't, too busy talking  
Pavanna was moving up.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 13, 2011)

Hoping Kronk's stone works as a distraction, Miryam sticks to the darkened walls and heads around to the grate.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Kronk reacts quickly and manages to get into position to hurl a stone from his sling at the man moving towards the grate as Jalil keeps an arrow readied as he waits for an opportunity to get into better position. The stone glances off the man's leather armor with a thud, causing the struck man to cringe a little as he works to get closer to the grate and brings his quarterstaff up to a more defensive position. He seems alert to any coming around or over the dam.

Kayleigh also stands ready, bringing her sword up as she exchanges hurried conversation with Kronk over the loosed stone. She does move to a position to more clearly see the room ahead and gauge the terrain.

Miryam moves by the dam and tries to stick to the shadowed corners as the lone torch on the far wall flickers about. Despite her movements the leather armored man seems to notice her as she sneaks through the shadows, though he continues to just hold his ground.

Pavanna, moves quickly across the plank and makes her way further up the wall opposite of Miryam. The leather armored man's glances seem to indicate that he is also aware of her approach as well.


[sblock=OOC]

Kayleigh, the room drops down about 3' or so from the ledges behind the dam.

Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh:   Unharmed
Miryam:   Unharmed
Pavanna:   Unharmed
Evrand:   Unharmed

Enemy Health

Leather Armored Man:  Slightly Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Enemy Init -- 1d20+2=12
Perception Check -- 1d20+2=16
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2011)

Jalil crosses the sewer on the board and moves to a more advantageous position. His bow is still held ready, but he continues to hold fire.

[sblock=Actions]Move to the square just east of the dam (where it'll look like the rat mosaic crapped out his icon ). Hold action, fire at the start of hostilities on the part of the leather armored man.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 15, 2011)

Miryam steps forward, her whip unfurling and snaking out at the man.

[sblock=actions]
5' step NE, draw whip, trip with whip.
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 15, 2011)

*"Surrender,"* Kronk shouts, ready to let loose another stone, if he attempts anything else.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 15, 2011)

Kayleigh blinks and glances at Kronk incredulously, but decides once again to stay silent.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 16, 2011)

Kronk smiles, more then ready to let another stone loose.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 16, 2011)

Kayleigh, knowing that she is safe up on the ledge, closes her eyes for a moment in exasperation.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 16, 2011)

Pavanna moves up 10' and let's her sling fly.

Sling attack (1d20+2=17, 1d4+1=2)


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 16, 2011)

..........

................

...........................

[sblock=OOC]Pavanna, what in the nine Hells are you doing?[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Aug 16, 2011)

Pavanna reloads her sling and snaps across the room, "I'm waiting for him to alert his derro masters that we are here. What are you doing Kayleigh?"


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 16, 2011)

Upon that answer Kronk attacks again.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 16, 2011)

"I, for one, am noticing that this man - KRONK! - is not attacking us, nor calling for help, and looks scared and bedraggled! Why on earth I should attack him, I haven't the slightest idea!"


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 16, 2011)

*"We never asked the druids who were guarding other parts, and why should he be down here? If he had good intentions, he would have surrendered by now. And if he runs, he informs the derros, good option."*


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 16, 2011)

[sblock=DEFINITELY OOC]Umm... the GM hasn't posted yet. He hasn't had a chance to surrender. x3[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2011)

Jalil holds his aim steady on the man's chest as he attempts to make out details . . .

[sblock=OOC]Does the man wear anything that indicates he's a worshiper of Groetus? Any other signs that he's hostile or evil?

Of course, now that we've attacked him he's very likely to counter attack anyway, and the issue will be moot . . .[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 17, 2011)

Kronk calls out "Surrender!" to the man nearing the grate. 

The leather armored man continues to hold his quarterstaff defensively, glances down the grate as he appears prepared to keep any from passing. 

Jalil moves to a better position and then studies the man and notes that while he may seem to be taking a defensive approach to the influx of intruders to this room he seems quite prepared to prevent access to the grate. A small trinket also catches his eye that hangs from his neck, though little detail can be seen as the trinket is small.

Kayleigh seemingly mystified at the various actions of the other pathfinders, going from attacking the lone man to calling for surrender while surely it seems others are going to continue their attack on leather armor wearing man. Shaking her head, she remains on the ledge as the events unfold.

Miryam moves hops down off the ledge gracefully as the whip unfurls through the air and strikes the man on the legs. It doesn't find purchase though and fails to pull the man down as the whip has been known to do so many other times.

Pavanna moves closer, sling whirling through the air as she releases a stone though the air. The stone strikes the man defending the grate. The man grimaces from the impact as he moves to the closest assailant, Miryam.

The man works the staff in low and then reverses, bringing it in a surprisingly quick upward arc catching Miryam in the ribs, the impact swift and strong nearly knocking the air from her.

Jalil, seeing the man go on the offensive looses the arrow he had ready. The sudden movement by the man causes the aim to be off though as the arrow splinters against the far wall. 

Kronk too looses his stone from his sling as the man makes an aggressive action. The vantage point and movement of the man also causes the stone to clatter against the far wall.


[sblock=OOC]

Jalil and Kronk, I rolled your attacks just to keep things from getting too confusing if you did indeed hit as we go into the next round.

Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh:   Unharmed
Miryam:   6/9 hit points
Pavanna:   Unharmed
Evrand:   Unharmed

Enemy Health

Leather Armored Man:  Heavily Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Attack on Miryam -- 1d20+3=20
Damage to Miryan -- 1d6+2=3
Jalil Attack -- 1d20+1=5
Kronk Attack -- 1d20+3=9
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 17, 2011)

And Kronk tries again to hit the man in combat, and then exchanges his sling for the axe.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 18, 2011)

Now that the man has closed with her, Miryam drops the whip and tears another scarf off her costume. It hangs oddly, as if weighted, and she snaps forward with the scarf at the man.

[sblock=actions]
Drop whip, draw sap, attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2011)

Sensing that the room is about to get very crowded, Jalil holds his position and sends another arrow into the fray; however, his caution lest he hit his friends sends this arrow clattering harmlessly against a wall.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (1d20-2=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 18, 2011)

Kayleigh sighs softly, watching the chaos unfold with an air of hopelessness. She hops off the ledge and walks toward the man, sword still drawn, slashing at him expressionlessly.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 19, 2011)

Pavanna touches the choker at her neck and shouts, "Surrender yourself for Judgment before the Prince of Laws!"

With that a burst of negative energy pulses out from the cleric, filling the chamber. Excluding Miriam and Kayleigh.

DC 17 Will Save for 1/2 (1d6=1)

*doh*


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 20, 2011)

Another sling bullet cracks against the wall followed quickly by an arrow from Jalil's bow arcing over the pathfinders engaged in melee with the staff wielding man. 

Kayleigh non-chalantly hops down from the wall and walks towards the man, making broad slash with her sword which the man deflects off with his staff, bits of wood chipping off from the glancing blow.

Miryam, drops her whip and gets a sash free, making a swing at the man with the sap. The man bats that blow away as well with the backswing of his quarterstaff.

Pavanna calls forth "Surrender yourself for Judgment before the Prince of Laws!" followed immediately by a burst of energy quickly flowing over the man. The man flinches as he bellows back "I will not surrender to you, return to the city before you meet your end!" 

The man brings the staff around in a wide arc at Miryam, catching her in the head as the staff makes solid contact with a sickening thud. The man then steps back a bit, bringing his staff back up in defensive position as the pathfinders close on him.




[sblock=OOC]


Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh:   Unharmed
Miryam:   1/9 hit points
Pavanna:   Unharmed
Evrand:   Unharmed

Enemy Health

Leather Armored Man:  Heavily Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Attack -- 1d20+2=18
Damage -- 1d6+2=5
Will Save -- 1d20+1=3
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 21, 2011)

"Miryam, get back, will you?" Kayleigh barks the command and stands forth, standing on the grate itself, brandishing her sword. "Now, I don't want to hurt you, but I will," she starts, eyeing him for any signs of aggression.

[sblock=READY]Readied action: attack if he does.[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 23, 2011)

Kronk, just wanting to rush in hears Kayleigh's command at Miryam. So he waits until they have gone (delay after Miryam and Kayleigh).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

_A comedy of errors . . . our 'teamwork' could use more 'team!'_

Jalil holds his next arrow to see the outcome of the scuffle on the floor.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 24, 2011)

Pavanna lets her sling fly. "Surrender, fool."

Sling attack (1d20+2=12, 1d4+1=2)


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I swear, zizazat, Kayleigh will cut you. D:<[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2011)

*GM:*  Giving [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] a bit of time since she is right up close to the action.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2011)

Miryam does as Kayleigh commands and withdraws back toward the ledge.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2011)

Kronk watches, waiting to rush into the melee until Miryam pulls back and Kayleigh barks "Now, I don't want to hurt you, but I will!" as she closes the distance, standing on the grate itself.

Jalil can only watch as flames erupt from some point centered on the grate, surrounding Kayleigh and licking at Miryam as she hastily withdraws back up to the ledge. Even as the flames fade a sling stone from Pavanna lobs through the air, striking the far corner just behind the leather armored man.

The leather armored man, grins and tries to take advantage of the moment by striking at Kayleigh momentarily distracted by the flames. His aim is off though as the staff just glances off of her armor.



[sblock=OOC]

Kayleigh, DC11 reflex save for the flames that sprung from the trap. Save means 3hp of damage, otherwise,  6hp of damage.

Whew! Confusing round!  So - it looks like Kronk, Jalil and Kayleigh each have delayed or readied actions to finish. Do those first in your next post *then* also post your next round actions as well. Feel free to ask questions.


Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh:   Slightly Wounded
Miryam:   1/9 hit points
Pavanna:   Unharmed
Evrand:   Unharmed

Enemy Health

Leather Armored Man:  Heavily Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Burning Hands Trap -- 2d4=6
Attack -- 1d20+2=14
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 24, 2011)

ooc:would it take Kronk a 30ft movement to get to the man, even when getting down?


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2011)

PeteZero said:


> ooc:would it take Kronk a 30ft movement to get to the man, even when getting down?












*OOC:*




yeah, we can call it 30. The ledge isn't that bad and I've been letting other people hop down off of it without issue.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 24, 2011)

With that Kronk rushes forward and swings his greataxe at the man.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 24, 2011)

Kayleigh realizes just a moment too late that something is shifting under her feet... she dodges the pillar of flame, but not in time to escape its full effects. She roars in anger and pain, turning to face her assailant... and her anger falls flat as Kronk drops him with one blow.

[sblock=OOC]... I assume. If not, I'll go ahead and change my post to an attack. :3[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 28, 2011)

Kronk rushes forward from the ledge and closes the gap quickly as the flames die out near the grate, Kayleigh roaring out in anger and pain. Kayleigh turns to face the leather armored man with renewed vengeance, but the blade of Kronk's great axe cuts cleanly through the man's armor, the force sending the man to the ground, the rapid blood loss causing the man to become still and lifeless.

With the patfinders scattered about the room it becomes calm and quiet once more, only the heavy breathing post battle being heard.

Kayleigh, singed, but very much alive looks down through the grate she stands on and sees a ladder descending below.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 28, 2011)

Kayleigh, seeing the ladder, ponders for a moment, then chuckles softly. "Heh... it's safe now, guys! I triggered the trap for you!" She laughs far longer than is strictly necessary at her attempt at a joke, falling to her knees, clearly a bit hysterical and a bit weary.


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 30, 2011)

"Alright, shall we go down then?" Kronk asks, "and opens the crte carefully.2


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 30, 2011)

Kronk moves towards the grate and gives a solid pull and is easily able to open the grate. It moves near silently and seems to have seen a fair amount of use. The ladder below is an iron runged ladder that descends straight down for what appears about fifteen feet. It almost appears the ground below was once a street, rough, dust and grime covered cobblestones.

[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh:   11/14 hit points
Miryam:   1/9 hit points
Pavanna:   Unharmed
Evrand:   Unharmed


[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Aug 30, 2011)

"Before we go down there, I guess, Miryam needs some healing," Kronk suggests.


----------



## zizazat (Aug 31, 2011)

Pavanna climbs down the ledge, "Perhaps he's got something useful for healing poor Miryam?"

She prays again to Asmodeus to grant her eyes the gift of magic sight before looking over the bloody corpse.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Pavanna climbs down from the ledge and moves to the fallen body. With prayers she looks over the corpse and notes that there is a small trinket hanging from a chain from the man's neck. The object is shaped like miniature version of the grate and is about three quarter of an inch square. It radiates a faint aura of magic.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 1, 2011)

Miryam waits by Pavanna, casting a knowing glance at her as she prays.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2011)

Jalil moves into the room, fully assessing his surroundings now that the danger is cleared.


----------



## zizazat (Sep 1, 2011)

Pavanna reaches down to remove the trinket, offering it in turn to Kayleigh, "A memento for you dear?"


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 1, 2011)

Kayleigh gets up and grins at Pavanna, taking the amulet gratefully. "I think that my new hairstyle will be remembrance enough, though," she says with an air of playfulness, indicating her singed-on-one-side hair. She wraps the trinket about the hilt of her sword.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 2, 2011)

Pavanna removes the trinket from the fallen man and offers it to Kayleigh who with singed hair takes it, securing it about the pommel of her sword. As this goes on Jalil hops down into the chamber and takes a little more time to look about the room to be sure nothing is missed.

It seems the dam blocking the sewer water is built of all forms of dockside debris - old shipping crates, beams from what appear to have been sea worn, old bits of broken wagon wheels and smaller bits of debris all help hold the water back.

Examining the outline of the rat drawn out on the floor it appears to have been done with chalk, the edges smudged here and there.

The room is lit by a sole torch mounted in a rusting bracket secured to the wall. Near the floor is a small pile of other torches to replace the current when it burns out.

Beyond that there seems little else of interest in this chamber save the ladder leading further below.


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 2, 2011)

Kayleigh looks back and forth between the grate and the dam, chewing on her lip as she thinks. "Were I a less responsible person, I might point out that breaking this dam would serve as a nasty surprise to the residents below....."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 4, 2011)

Miryam hops down to join Jalil, and starts examining the shipping crates for identifying marks.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 4, 2011)

Miryam roots around the dam area investigating the remnants of several crates. She does not find anything that seems of interest to her.


----------



## zizazat (Sep 4, 2011)

Pavanna says, "But my dear, it would probably wash away the Jet Rat we are looking for as well."

Gesturing to the ladder descending under them Pavanna asks, "Are we ready to continue?"


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 5, 2011)

"Yes, it would...." Kayleigh turns away from the dam and shakes her head. "After you, dear."


----------



## zizazat (Sep 5, 2011)

Pavanna turns to Miryam speaking in the throaty Kelish tongue. She withdraws a scroll and invokes the prayer to Asmodeus.

Scroll of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=6)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 5, 2011)

Miryam responds to Pavanna's statement with a whisper, raises an eyebrow in familiarity, and accepts the prayer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Jalil finishes up his survey of the room as the others take care of their business. He holds up his bow, arrow knocked. "Everyone ready, then? If someone will open the grate, I'll cover the descent from here, then come down once everyone else is safe."


----------



## zizazat (Sep 6, 2011)

Pavanna moves over to the pile of torches and takes one, igniting it off the one in the mount. Stepping back to the grate she opens it and drops the torch down the ladder to the ground below. Waiting a few seconds for her eyes to adjust then looking around in the torchlight below.

Perception (1d20+3=11)


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 6, 2011)

The torch takes off quickly when touched to the torch in the mount on the sewer wall. Pavanna takes the newly lit torch to the grate and drops it down below, a thin stream of smoke trailing as it falls through the air landing on the ground below.

Allowing her eyes to adjust Pavanna notes that floor below appears to have possibly been a street once before, rough, uneven cobbles covered in dust and dirt. The flames flicker, causing shadows to jump about from the flame. Not quite certain, she believe she might have heard the faint sound of scraping claws scurrying away from the light from somewhere below.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 6, 2011)

Kronk also loooks down into the darkness, trying, if he can make out more - with darkvision.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Kronk moves closer as well, stooping down a bit to peer down the ladder hole as well. Seeing what Pavanna sees, a cobbled street he also senses that the area below is likely quite large judging from the crackle the fire makes as it echoes around. Possibly some quite large cavern, though the appearance of what must have once been a street is a bit puzzling.

Kronk also notices the way the light from the torch plays around, that the is likely some barrier just to the north as the light seems to be bouncing off of something - a large rock or wall.


----------



## zizazat (Sep 8, 2011)

Pavanna prays to Asmodeus for Guidance, then climbs down the latter. Looking around when she gets to the bottom.

Perception (1d20+3=5)


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]We found Old New York! Wait, no.[/sblock]

Kayleigh sheathes her sword and follows immediately behind Pavanna, so as to protect the likable members of the party from the unknown below.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 9, 2011)

Miryam descends before Jalil, using the shadows to her benefit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2011)

Once the others are all down the ladder and set to defend themselves (and him, as he descends), Jalil stows his bow and slips down himself.

[sblock=OOC]Figured Kronk would be going down as well, but might not have time to post then - this way I'm not holding things up.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Pavanna quickly says a brief prayer to Asmodeus and descends the ladder to the ground below. She is followed quickly by Kayleigh who makes room for Miryam and Kronk to descend the ladder as well. Jalil, seeing the others safely below slings his bow and expertly climbs down the ladder as well.

As the group looks about they find themselves in what appears an underground city of sorts. The ground is indeed an old cobble stoned street and what appear to be numerous buildings line smallish alleyways. A large number of crates and barrels sit about ten to fifteen feet away from the ladder down near the corner of another building.

The buildings visible from here appear to have boarded-up windows and placards hang from several, the closest being legible and indicating it was once a Butcher Shop in some year long past.  Most of the buildings appear abandoned at initial glance, but before the group can investigate further the sudden rushing of scurrying feet is heard from the northwest as two oversized rat like shapes rush forward from the shadows.

[sblock=OOC]

Go ahead and roll initiative and post actions. I am including the init roll for the approaching rat-like shapes to help with you knowing where you are in init compared to them.

Approaching Rats:  Init=14

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Rat Init -- 1d20+3=14
[/sblock]



[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 9, 2011)

Kronk inititative, ready action to lob a bomb, as soon as something is in reach of a bomb (20ft.)
Splash: 3 damage


----------



## zizazat (Sep 9, 2011)

Initiative  (1d20+1=18)

Pavanna steps 10' to the west drawing her mace, and unleashes a firebolt at the closest rat.

Ranged Touch Attack Firebolt Damage (1d20+2=4, 1d6+1=5)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2011)

Still on "high alert" from his watch above, Jalil reacts quickly - but inaccurately - to the attacking ratlike creatures. Once he's managed to send yet another arrow hurtling off into the darkness, he moves back, preferring to stay at a distance while he can.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=23)

Standard: Longbow (1d20+2=9)
Move: 5' SW, 25' South
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 10, 2011)

*GM:*  You need to get that bow string replaced! You have the worst luck hitting with it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh, it's not the bowstring. It's my special curse! Regardless of which roller I use, I seem to roll very well on initiative, knowledge checks, perception . . . everything but combat. None of my characters in any game can hit the broad side of a barn, regardless of the weapon they're using. Maybe I should consider moving to strictly support roles . . .


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 11, 2011)

Kayleigh stumbles off the last rung of the ladder, and though she sees the enemy approaching, her unsheathing and subsequent swing of her sword are clumsy.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Jalil is the first to react as the dog-sized rats come scurrying from the shadows. He looses an arrow from his bow as it arcs over the rats, their speed throwing his aim off slightly as the arrow skitters into the darkness.

Kronk readies a bomb as Pavanna lets forth a bolt of fire. The fire flies over the rats failing to strike them, but does illuminate the shadows enough to see that it seems the pathfinders are only going to have to deal with these two rats.

As the first rat moves closer Kronk hurls the bomb through the air and lands it squarely on one of the rat's back. The bomb shatters sending fire all about, the rat shrieking in a high pitched tone as its fur smolders. The fire leaps towards the other rat who quickly alters its course slightly and only gets singed as it closes towards Kayleigh.

The rat with smoldering fur leaps at Kronk, snapping its jaws down in its attempt to bite Kronk. The rat misses with its bite as Kronk turns slightly to avoid the strike.

The other rat charges towards Kayleigh and snaps at her as she works herself free of the ladder. The rats jaws clamp down on empty air as Kayleigh tries to step forward and make a overhanded swing at the rat that attacked her. Thrown off balance from her descent from the ladder the blow misses the rat.

[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Jalil:     Unharmed
Kronk:     Unharmed
Pavanna:     Unharmed
Kayleigh:     Unharmed
Miryam:     Unharmed


Enemy Health

Rat One:    Moderately Wounded
Rat Two:    Slightly Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Rat 1, Attack on Kronk -- 1d20+4=8
Rat 2, Attack on Kayleigh -- 1d20+4=12
Rat 2, Reflex against splash -- 1d20+6=19
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 13, 2011)

Kronk draws his axe and attacks the rat in front of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2011)

Jalil seeks an angle for a good shot, but once more his efforts are in vain.

[sblock=OOC]Once more, a victim of the dice roller curse 

Longbow (1d20-2=9)[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Sep 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]How do I roll dice in bbcode? Invisible Castle is broken for 2 days [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 16, 2011)

zizazat said:


> [sblock=OOC]How do I roll dice in bbcode? Invisible Castle is broken for 2 days [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]

Type up your post as normal and then post. Once posted you can go back and add dice rolls, there will be a button for it where you would find the option to quote, edit the post and such.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2011)

[sblock=zizazat]On the ENWorld dice roller, you'll probably want to go into your 'Edit Options/Thread Display Options' and change the dice roller view from full to streamlined.

BUT, Invisible Castle is back up now.[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Sep 17, 2011)

Pavanna takes a 5' step west, drawing her mace and swings it at the rat!

1d20+3=18,  1d8+1=9


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 19, 2011)

*GM:*  

Cast a summon on [MENTION=100131]vl.arandur[/MENTION] and [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] .

GM post tomorrow (hopefully morning) even if the summon fails....


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 20, 2011)

Kayleigh braces herself and swings mightily at the rat before her!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Jalil tries once again to line up a shot on one of the rats, but the arrow flies high over the biting creature failing to strike its target.

Kronk makes a mighty swing at the rat he faces, his axe just a little high to strike the biting rat. The rat takes advantage of the over extension of Kronk and lands a surprisingly powerful bite in Kronk's stomach region. The fangs of the rat go deep and Kronk can immediately feel an unusual burn to the bite from the filthy creature's bite.

Pavanna takes the advantage of the rat's distraction and swings her mace, striking the side of the rat with solid thump, the slight cracking sound of ribs heard as the rat lets loose of Kronk and makes biting feints at both Pavanna and the now wounded Kronk as it prepares to renew its attack.

The rat facing Kayleigh leaps forward, but its snapping jaws miss the wiley Kayleigh as she swings her sword about surprisingly quickly. The blade comes around with much force and nearly cleaves the rat in two as it falls immediately motionless in a large pool of blood.

[sblock=OOC]

Kronk, you need to make a DC13 Fort save.

Party Health

Jalil:     Unharmed
Kronk:     2/10 HP
Pavanna:     Unharmed
Kayleigh:     Unharmed
Miryam:     Unharmed



Enemy Health

Rat One:    Dead
Rat Two:    Heavily Wounded


[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Rat 1, attack -- 1d20+4=13
Rat 2, attack -- 1d20+4=23
Rat 2, damage -- 1d6+4=8
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 20, 2011)

Kronk swings again at the rat, and makes a 5ft step, so Kayleigh can get flanking with a 5ft step.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Kronk stands strong against the rat's bite and counters with another swing of his axe. This time the already wounded rat is slow to react and the edge of the axe catches it just behind the head, spraying arterial red blood as it slumps to the ground unmoving.

With two rats dead the muffled silence of this town underground surrounds you. Looking about you are able to look about and see what appear to be old roads or alley ways that stretch predmoninantly off to the east of your position.


[sblock=OOC]

Since Kronk killed the last rat I went ahead and posted his actions to save everyone posting combat posts when his hit would kill it. Hope that's cool with everyone.

Party Health

Jalil:     Unharmed
Kronk:     2/10 HP
Pavanna:     Unharmed
Kayleigh:     Unharmed
Miryam:     Unharmed



Enemy Health

Rat One:    Dead
Rat Two:    Dead


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if Kronk used his CLW extract. Did not find anything, so:


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

*GM:*  

I didn't use your CLW extract while you were NPC'ed, so you are good.  Kronk is at 8/10 hit points now.


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 21, 2011)

Kronk steps next to the barrels, and tries to make out anything in the darkness.


----------



## zizazat (Sep 21, 2011)

Pavanna mutters something about "...anything useful", and searches the barrels as well.

Perception (1d20+3=8)


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Kronk moves closer to the crates and barrels attempting to get a better look around at the area. He immediately notices that several of the crates have various markings on them, some with red "x's" on them. Initial investigation reveals various food stuffs and supplies, likely from the surface.

Looking down the alley closest to him he sees that most of the buildings have boarded up windows and various sign placards hang from the front of each of them as if they were once various shops and such of a bustling city.

Just at the edge of Kronk's vision he makes out some discoloration in the middle of the alley. It is difficult to tell what it is for certain, but it looks quite similar to the chalk rat in the dry cistern above.

Pavanna also looks about the barrels simply discovering tht several seem to contain fresh water supplies.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 22, 2011)

"Let's check those huts, don't want to have anyone comnig out there and be in our back," with this Kronk steps forward and tries the door colse to Miryam, his axe ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2011)

As Kronk steps up to poke into the huts, Jalil moves to inspect the crates more closely.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 23, 2011)

Kronk moves to investigate the smaller buildings to the north. Approaching the building he notes the windows have been boarded up and a single board is nailed across the doorway, though age has made its hold tenuous at best.  With a strong pull Kronk is able to pull the board free and push the battered door to the building open and into the building.

He scans the room, his axe ready and sees it choked with dust and debris. Smashed furniture, a toppled and battered bookshelf devoid of any actual books litters the floor. Bits of broken glass also cover the floor in various places.  It appears devoid of any living occupant.

Repeating the process with the building next door he finds a similar scene. An apparent long abandoned building littered with debris and no signs of passage for many years.

As Kronk does his investigation, Jalil moves towards the barrels and crates and takes a closer look at them. With a bit of rummaging he find they all seem to contain various supplies and stores - dried goods, grains and barrels of water.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 23, 2011)

Kronk sighs, realizing that more then rats will be down here. with this he takes 2 steps forward and peers into the corridors to the left and right.


----------



## zizazat (Sep 23, 2011)

Pavanna reloads her sling as she moves east to the corner of the building, peering around the corner to the south.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Kronk moves further down the current alley-way and looks down the slightly smaller alley to the north and another wide alley to the right. Some debris clutters the alley to the north lined up along either side of the buildings bordering the pass through. 

To the right is a wider alley that continues south a bit, at least one door to one of the buildings visible about ten feet down the alley.

Pavanna moves closer to that alley and peers down it, studying it closely. She also sees the door and believes she makes note of at least two smaller alleys meeting this wider, south running one.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Sep 26, 2011)

Kronk moves south, listens on the door, and will try to open it, if it's not locked.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2011)

Now finished with the crates, Jalil moves quietly up to Pavanna and covers Kronk's foray down the alley.

[sblock=Actions]Move to just north of Pavanna and cover alley with bow.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Jalil moves to the corner near Pavanna to cover Kronk as he moves to the south and pauses outside the door. He puts his ear up close, axe in hand. Hearing nothing on the other side of the door which has a couple of boards across it he proceeds to carefully remove the boards and push the door open.

Inside the long rectangular room he finds another long abandoned building. Bits of smashed glass litter the floor, some toppled shelving - the contents long since looted and other remnants of broken wood and such covered in a thick layer of dust. It does not appear any have passed through this way for some time.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 26, 2011)

Kayleigh watches the careful antics of her mates with slight amusement, then follows them eastward, striding down the main street and seeing what she can see.


----------



## zizazat (Sep 27, 2011)

Pavanna heads south, crossing the 'road' to follow the eastern wall of the building to it's southwest corner.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 28, 2011)

Miryam brings up the rear.









*OOC:*


Thanks, I was utterly swallowed for a long while.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Pavanna moves south, skirting the wall as she heads to the southwest corner of the building. She peers down the alleys she passes as she does so. The narrow alley that heads west has a boarded door in the wall that leads to the south, rectangular building. 

Seeing nothing of note down that alley she continues to the corner of the building wall and looks down the other alley. Another narrow alley stretches to the east, revealing at least two doorways in two more smallish buildings in the alley and perhaps a third just at the end of her vision.

Kayleigh continues down the main street in this undercity walking just past the chalked rat outline in the city street, passing several doors. As she walks she finally hears a little noise from further up ahead. The sound sounds like the scuffling of crates along the ground and the sound of wood scraping on wood as if some crates were being stacked or moved about.

[sblock=OOC]

No worries InVinoVeritas. I think it is a busy season for a lot of people!

The noise Kayleigh heard is down near the crates at the right hand side of the map.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Oct 3, 2011)

Pavanna continues south another 10' to the edge of the building looking both west and east.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Pavanna moves to the south further so she can get a better view. Looking down to either way she sees what appears to be the end of this small buried portion of the city and only the backs of the buildings as the cavern walls appear some distance off to the south.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 3, 2011)

Kronk moves south-west and checks the next door.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Kronk moves into the narrow alley and find another door boarded up. The planks are loose from age and he is easily able to remove them and push the door open. The rusted hinges squeak as the door opens into another room in long abandoned disarray.  

Several tables reside in the room, years of dust coating them. One leans precariously as one of its leg is splintered in two beneath it. Several smashed crocks and plateware litter the floor. All seemingly undisturbed for quite sometime.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 4, 2011)

Miryam sneaks over to the hut southeast of her position and peers inside.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 4, 2011)

Kronk moves south east and looks through the next door.


----------



## zizazat (Oct 4, 2011)

Pavanna moves east keeping her eyes wide, searching.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2011)

Jalil moves east as well, pacing Pavanna as well as he can in order to cover Pavannah down the N/S alleys and Kayleigh down the main street.


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 5, 2011)

Kayleigh, having heard a noise coming from around the corner, turns back and motions for her companions to follow - but quietly.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Miryam moves to the small building to her southeast. She finds a gap in the door, this one also with boards across it. Peering cautiously in she sees a room in disarray and covered in years of settling dust. There appears to be a marble table, now split in two and apparatus that seems to have once held cutting blades of sorts, though those are missing. A wooden placard hangs on the one wall indicating various cuts of meat for pigs and chickens. It appears this place was at one time a butcher's shop.

Kronk moves back across the bigger alley and again removes boards covering a door to the building. Pushing it open he finds a room devoid of anything except piles of long rotten garbage as some small rats scurry to the corner fleeing the room. The slight smell of rot and decay come from this building that appears to have been used as a storage area for common household refuse.

Pavanna moves east in the gap between the buildings and the cavern walls. She sees the rear of several buildings as she moves forward. Jalil works to position himself in the best position to provide some form of cover to the other pathfinders as they scout this side of this underground city.

Kayleigh falls back with noises heard, working to signal the others that she has possibly found something.

[sblock=OOC]

Jalil, I wasn't quite sure where to place you to keep both Kayleigh and Pavanna in sight. We can adjust as needed.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 5, 2011)

Kronk moves east and checks the next door.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 7, 2011)

Kronk moves further to the east and again finds a boarded up door. With a moment of work he is able to free up the boards and peer into the  building. This building is devoid of any contents in the great room within. A thick layer to dust covers the floor unmarred by anything save for some possible rat tracks that appear quite old.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Oct 7, 2011)

Pavanna moves up to the corner of the building, looking north.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 8, 2011)

Pavanna moves forward, nearing the corner of the building and looks north, finding more vacant alleys in that direction.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2011)

Jalil gestures to Miryam and Kayleigh. "We should clear these buildings as we go . . . I'm a little nervous about leaving hidden enemies between us and the only exit we know of. I can cover you as you open doors, or I can do the honors while you cover me."


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 8, 2011)

Kronk moves one further east and checks the next door.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Kronk moves further to the east in the narrow alley and finds another building, this door is shut, but not barred, some scraps of wood just in front of the door. Using caution he manages to open this door too and finds another abandoned building. A large table coated with dust and dirt sits in the middle of the room and some toppled shelves about the walls. The floor bears little sign of any recent passage.

Jalil urges the others to quickly clear the other buildings before moving further ahead. The building to the north is one of the larger ones, perhaps at one time a town hall of sorts. There is a line of chairs behind a low wall that look towards a more elevated single chair. It looks quite like a court room from long ago. A brief look reveals no signs of anything living present beyond a few scurrying rats headed for the corners away from the intrustion.

The building to the south is also empty, a pile of smashed tables and chairs towards one corner.

Moving to the next building on the south side Jalil notices the door here is newer than the previous buildings. In addition this door is locked.  Checking the building across the street Jalil finds the same thing, a more recently replaced door with a lock that bars entry to this building.  

As Jalil investigates he hears a similar sound of crates moving further ahead from the same place Kayleigh heard a noise.

[sblock=OOC]

Stealth checks for Jalil, Miryam and Kayleigh who are investigating in the main alley moving closer to the sounds of crates.

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2011)

"Hsssst . . . sounds from up ahead!" Jalil whispers as he quietly examines the lock and listens at the door.

[sblock=Actions]Stealth, Perception (1d20+1=9, 1d20+8=22)[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 10, 2011)

Kronk moves north through the small alley, joining the others again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 11, 2011)

Miryam darts ahead, her black outfit blending into the shadows.

[sblock=Rolls]
Stealth (1d20+6=21)
Perception (1d20+3=18)

Moving at full speed with the Desert Shadow trait.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Kronk moves to the north meeting the others as Miryam moves speedily, but stealthily up the alley also towards the others as Jalil studies the lock more closely.

Compared to the rest of the doors on the previous buildings this one appears to have been repaired relatively recently and is not boarded over like many of the other doors have been. The lock also seems untarnished indicating it likely is not an original. The lock appears to be a relatively simple lock.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2011)

"I'm useless with these things - can any of you open this?"


----------



## zizazat (Oct 11, 2011)

Pavanna continues east along the edge of the building.

Perception:


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 12, 2011)

Miryam looks at the lock, and shakes her head.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 12, 2011)

"I have a bit of experience with such kinds," Kronk will first check for traps (take 20), and ten try to open the lock.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 13, 2011)

Pavanna continues to move east, following the edge of what appears to be the rear of a larger building. There are no doors into the building on this side however. As she stands at the corner, looking to the north along the back wall she can hear the shuffling of crates and possibly barrels as if they storage containers are being moved or stacked.

The others gathered by the locked door look at the lock as Jalil and Miryam shrug, Kronk walks up and offers to look at the lock. With a careful look for traps as the minutes pass by he does not see any indication of a trap and sets about to unlock it.  The lock proves to be relatively simple and it does not take him long to hear the satisfying click of the tumblers yielding and allowing the door to open.

Opening the door as quietly as possible Kronk looks into the room. There appear to be four large cages inside the room, each holding people in them. Large buckets are in each cage. Kronk on quick estimation guesses there to be at least eight to ten people amongst the four cages in total.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 13, 2011)

"Phew, wht do we have here?" Kronk mutters, and steps into the room. "More abducted people, sssshhhhh, be quiet," he whispers to them, "don't want to get any unnecessary attention." with this he will start to free them, and ask aroyund, when and where they were abducted.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 14, 2011)

Miryam quickly slips into the room and joins Kronk in freeing the people.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2011)

[sblock=Iron Wolf]After a quick look inside to determine if any of the crates he's looking for are there,[/sblock] Jalil stands guard duty just outside the door, keeping his attention focused up and down the street and an arrow knocked.


----------



## zizazat (Oct 17, 2011)

Pavanna utters a prayer to Lord Asmodeus and is encased in a shimmering field. She readies her mace and follows the north wall as quietly as she can.









*OOC:*


Cast: Shield of Faith, stealth move at 1/2 speed


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 17, 2011)

Kronk moves into the room with little hesitation to set about freeing the caged prisoners. He hushes them as they begin to stir with excitement as Miryam follows into the room to assist with Jalil making a quick circuit to do a once-over on the prisoners within. Jalil sees nothing of note and moves back outside the door to provide some cover for the two working inside freeing the prisoners.

The people appear dressed in the clothes they were taken in, quite similar to Cassomir citizens from the city above. Their clothes are stained and dirty from at least several days spent in these cages. Buckes of water sit in the corners of the cages to provide some fluids for the prisoners.

Kronk is able to open the simple locks on the cages without a lot of effort and questions some of the more alert ones as he lets them mill about the building. A middle-aged man, a several day old cut healing on his head says that the people here have been snatched from the streets above. Most were taken by surprise and woke up caged with little to report of their journey here. None have been here longer than a week and half or so to his recollection.

As the prisoners are freed, some distance away, Pavanna tries to quietly move further north. She takes her time as she creeps forward. As she creeps forward, just reaching the corner of the building and stack of crates and barrels, she hears a voice on the other side "Did you hear that? with the sound of crates being stacked stopping. Pavanna takes a quick glance and sees two small, bluish creatures quite similar to the ones seen in the sewers above.


[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Perception Check -- 1d20+5=18
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Oct 17, 2011)

Pavanna moves 20' and readies an action to mace a mite if it enters melee range.


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 20, 2011)

Kronk initiative.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2011)

Jalil leans back just far enough to whisper into the room, "Hssst! We've got company . . ."

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action - Shoot the northernmost critter at the first sign of hostility. I'll be out of town (and out of internet access) from a few minutes from now until at least Sunday night. Just in case they're needed, I'm putting his rolls here:

Initiative (1d20+3=22)
Attack (1d20+2=18)
Damage (1d8=3)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Jalil whispers a warning to the others about the company at the far end of the alleyway. Kronk hears and seems ready to move at a moment's notice.

As Jalil acts as a go-between to what is happening in the alley and the freeing of the prisoners in the building, he sees Pavanna appear at the far end of the alley. Nearly the same time he sees two small blue figures turn their attention towards Pavanna and hurl their arms forward, like they threw something at her, before taking steps towards her.

Near Pavanna she sees the two small blue creatures come from behind the barrels and hurl darts at her, both flying wide and landing in the street behind her. The blue creatures take a step forward, but do not reach melee range just yet.


[sblock=OOC]

Everyone that has not rolled init, go ahead and do so.  It appears the blue creatures will be able to close to Pavanna next round.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Dart Attacks -- 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=15
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 25, 2011)

Miryam deftly leaps out of the prison hut, and quickly closes with the creatures, drawing a sword and coming to rest behind the closest corner to the creatures.

[sblock=ooc]
Stealth and full move toward the spot behind the corner from the creatures, four squares west and one square north of the northernmost of the two creatures.
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 25, 2011)

Kronk will move out, and towards the creatures, facing them so he can charge next round, drawing his weapon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2011)

Jalil moves forward, firing as he goes.

[sblock=OOC]Shoot the northernmost critter, move E 4 squares and SE 1 square.

I'm including my previous rolls here so you don't have to go looking for them.

Initiative (1d20+3=22)
Attack (1d20+2=18)
Damage (1d8=3)[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 26, 2011)

Kayleigh turns back to the mites and draws her sword, moving toward them.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Kronk, upon hearing the warning from Jalil stops is work with the freed prisoners and rushes out and immediately begins moving down the alley towards the blue creatures. Jalil is also already moving, his bow in hand as he looses an arrow towards one of the blue creatures. The arrow flies true and strikes the rearward creature who continues to ready another dart for throwing at Pavanna.

Miryam makes her way down the alley easily taking advantage of the dark shadows about the underground city to approach the distracted creatures.  She watches as Pavanna steps forward and makes a swing with her mace at the blue creature in front of her. The wily creature shifts slightly to one side and makes its own dagger thrust, but also misses the fighting woman.

Kayleigh also begins to move forward down the alley as the second blue creature lunges at Pavanna with a dagger strike. The angle is difficult, but the little creature manages work the dagger in through the armor near Pavanna's knee before it pulls the weapon back out again.


[sblock=OOC]

zizazat is traveling, so I took Pavanna's actions on his behalf.

Party Health

Kronk:    Unharmed
Jalil:    Unharmed
Miryam:    Unharmed
Pavanna:    Slightly Wounded
Kayleigh:    Unharmed

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:  Unharmed
Blue Creature 2:  Heavily Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Init Roll -- 1d20+1=4
Pavanna, Mace Attack -- 1d20+3=6
Blue 1 Attack -- 1d20+0=5
Blue 2 Attack (dagger) -- 1d20=18
Blue 2 Damage 1d3-1=2
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 27, 2011)

Kronk charges at the one in front of him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 28, 2011)

Miryam leaps out of her hiding spot to slice her sword at one of the little blue creatures.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2011)

Jalil stops where he is and shoots again, taking care to miss his friends even if that means missing the foes as well.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20-2=14) (not sure if a 14 hits, so) Damage (1d8=2) vs. the same one he attacked before.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 29, 2011)

Kronk charges forward and chops down the blue creature that Jalil hit earlier with an arrow. The creature is knocked to the side with the force of the blow, crumpling against one of the crates as it falls unmoving.

Another arrow whistles by Kronk and strikes the last blue creature in the shoulder, but it seems able to shrug off the wound with very little ill effect as it finds itself between Pavanna and the closing in party.

Miryam springs forward from the shadows and tries to bring the last creature down, nearly the same time that Pavanna swings her mace at the little blue creature. Both miss, the dodging creature barely avoiding the near simultaneuous blows.

Kayleigh, close enough to reach the action rushes forward, her great sword in hand. She brings the big weapon down in a overhand chop, the only real angle she has in the narrow confines. The blade chops down into the blue creature, driving it downwards as the blade finds home and kills the creature near instantaneously.

The party finds themselves standing alone in this dark alley once again.


[sblock=OOC]

Took Kayleigh's action as well as the extra sword was going to help in this combat! 

Party Health

Kronk:    Unharmed
Jalil:    Unharmed
Miryam:    Unharmed
Pavanna:    Slightly Wounded
Kayleigh:    Unharmed

Enemy Health

Blue Creature 1:  Dead
Blue Creature 2:  Dead

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Pavanna Attack -- 1d20+3=11
Kayleigh Attack -- 1d20+5=18
Kayleigh Damage -- 2d6+6=15
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 29, 2011)

Kronk turns to Pavanna and asks: "You're alright, or need some healing?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2011)

Miryam looks around, silently, and returns to the shadows, looking for any further trouble.

[sblock=GM]She also checks the nearby crates.[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Oct 31, 2011)

"Thank you Kronk, but I believe I will be ok for the time being." Turning to address the group, "Excellent work everyone putting this vermin in it's place. I wonder what they were doing with these crates and supplies?"

Pavanna begins to search the crates.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2011)

Jalil closes the distance to his comrades and helps with the search. "Did we finish with the captives, or do we need to go back and check on them?"


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 31, 2011)

With the pathfinders in the dark alley with the crates several start searching about them as the dead blue creatures lay still in the underground street. With a cursory look it seems several of the barrels contain water and others contain some basic foodstuffs.

[sblock=OOC]

Let's get Perception checks from anyone that wants to search through this larger stack of crates and barrels. Looks like Pavanna has already rolled, but lets see some checks from anyone else that wants to look.

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Oct 31, 2011)

Kronk also has a look.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2011)

Jalil's Perception Check . . .


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Kronk and Jalil continue to rummage through the crates and barrels. Kronk serves mainly to help move a couple of the crates while Jalil seems to have the finer eye as he pries the top off of a couple that seem different than the others based on weight and feel.

Within one of the crates filled with straw he finds a necklace of ivory and gold. Also beneath another crate that Kronk moves off the pile, Jalil spots a trunk that appears different than the other shipping type crates being rummaged through. 

Getting the trunk set aside, Jalil checks and finds the trunk locked.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 1, 2011)

"Hm, so someone good in opening locks, or shall I use my axe?" Kronk asks.


----------



## zizazat (Nov 1, 2011)

Pavanna turns to Jalil and says, "My dear Jalil, you have found it! Praise to Sarenrae! I've been looking all over this dank sewer for this little trinket, and here you have had the Dawnflower's blessing to find it for me! I would be very grateful if you would allow me the honor of returning this to it's rightful owner, with all due credit to Sarenrae of course."

With that Pavanna bows toward you with her left hand open, eyes on her feet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2011)

Sarenrae's agent looks long at the servant of Asmodeus, then nods. "Gracious lady, if this trinket is of interest to your lord you are welcome to it so far as _I_ am concerned. I ask only that you give your word it will not be used against the interests of my mistress."


----------



## zizazat (Nov 2, 2011)

Without looking up, or moving, Pavanna replies, "I give you my word Jalil that it will not be used against the will of your mistress."


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 2, 2011)

With the crates so close to the building, Kronk will put his ear to the door and tries to listen, knowing the rumpaging wasn't such a good idea. Too much noise....
Definetively too much noise as he hears nothing, he carefully tries the handle, trying not to make a sound.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2011)

zizazat said:


> Without looking up, or moving, Pavanna replies, "I give you my word Jalil that it will not be used against the will of your mistress."




Jalil returns Pavanna's formal bow. "In that case, I relinquish all claim to the item here that your master wishes you to recover."

OOC: We didn't get a response to the question of actually opening the box, did we? Jalil has no skill in this area (yet).


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 2, 2011)

With no one stepping up to open the lock, Kronk sets the trunk in an open location to give him plenty of room to swing at the chest. It takes a couple of solid blows, but soon the latch area yields to the strikes and allows the chest to be opened.

Within the trunk is a vial of dark blue liquid, two rolled up scrolls and a very elegantly crafted short sword.

With Pavanna securing the necklace from Jalil, Kronk steps to the door and listens. He hears nothing on the other side. Reaching out quietly to turn the door knob he manages turn the knob with quiet ease.

[sblock=OOC]
[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Nov 3, 2011)

Taking the necklace, Pavanna quickly tucks it away inside one of the pockets of her Adventurer's Sash. She stand up fully and  steps over and looks inside the trunk, "Perhaps something that will be useful in our search for the Jet Rat?" She casts _Detect Magic_ and examines the contents closely.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Pavanna studies the items in the trunk as Kronk tests the knob to the door. With some concentration his focus reveals all items within the trunk are magical. Further focus reveals a potion of cure moderate wounds, two scrolls of remove disease and a +1 short sword.

[sblock=OOC]

I am going to assume you made some spellcraft checks to identify them

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Nov 3, 2011)

Pavanna picks up the potion and the scrolls, tucking them away in her Sash. "I'm not sure if any of you favor the shortsword, but it has been enchanted and may be useful if we run into anything nastier than mites or rats."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2011)

Having been silent all this time, Miryam steps forward and responds, "I can wield it," showing her own shortsword.


----------



## zizazat (Nov 4, 2011)

Pavanna picks up the shortsword and hands it to Miryam, "Then by all means, make the most of it."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2011)

Miryam accepts the sword and sheathes it.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 4, 2011)

Kronk hesitates and waits, until the search is over. Then, when everyone is ready he will open the door a bit and peek inside.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 4, 2011)

*GM:*  
Kronk can make another Perception check as he peers inside the room.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 4, 2011)

Perception check


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 4, 2011)

With the door still partially adjar, allowing Kronk some form of sight into the room he sees the room appears remarkably dust free and clean. No layers of dust on the floor or piles of debris like many of the previous buildings have had. In the far corner he can just make out what appears to be a stack of barrels.

[sblock=OOC]

Assuming limited field of vision due to door only being partially open.

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 4, 2011)

Kronk steps through to he left hand corner, getting a better view of the interior.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 5, 2011)

Noting that the room is far too clean to be unused, Miryam tenses and sneaks in behind Kronk to the right-hand corner.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Kronk moves into the room and heads to the corner as Miraym silently makes her way into the room as well. Miryam senses the trouble as soon as she steps into the room and sees the rapid movement towards Kronk, but is unable to shout a warning early enough.

A pale-skinned, thin, dwarf-like creature with dingy white hair lunges from the shadows of the corner towards Kronk, a short sword outstretched as the creature strikes Kronk with the point. The sword pierces Kronk's skin as he was taken by surprise, the small weapon earning a surprisingly hurtful hit.


[sblock=OOC]

An awkward surprise round!  The creature surprised Kronk. Miryam noticed the creature, so she can act in the surprise round.  

Miryam, take a surprise round action and roll initiative for normal round actions and take them.
Party, roll initiative for normal rounds actions and post round 1 actions.


Party Health

Kronk:   Heavily Wounded (5/10hp)
Miryam:  Unharmed
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Unharmed

[sblock=Creature Image]




[/sblock]


[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Critter, Stealth -- 1d20+11=16
Kronk, Miryam Perceptions -- 1d20+4=10, 1d20+3=17
Critter, Perception -- 1d20=8
Critter, Attack on Kronk -- 1d20+5=16
Critter Damage + Sneak -- 1d4=1, 1d6=4
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 7, 2011)

Kronk surprised, but reacts very fast in response to the creature, trying to split it in two.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2011)

Miryam quickly closes the distance between herself and the dwarf, reaching out deftly to pluck the sword from him.









*OOC:*


Charge, and Improved Disarm barehanded.


----------



## zizazat (Nov 8, 2011)

Pavanna moves along the wall, stopping in front of the open door way reading a firebolt should the creature step in front of the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2011)

Jalil continues to watch the corridors, wary of ambush from other directions.

OOC: Getting kind of crowded in there!


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Miryam reacts early having noticed the creature and deftly swipes at the short sword the pale creature wields. Though her hand grazes the weapon, she fails to get a good hold of it as the creature pulls it free.

Kronk strikes out at the creature, but it just manages to avoid the blow as it twists out of the way and jabs out at Miryam, just catching her in the arm causing a red, bleeding wound.

Jalil continues to watch the alley, making sure no others approach as Pavanna positions herself better at the doorway to watch for any signs of a creature passing through her field of vision. She hears the sounds of battle from just behind the door in the room as the creature battles with Miryam and Kronk.


[sblock=OOC]

InVinoVeritas, it didn't look like you included the -4 for trying to disarm bare handed? I figured +2 for the attack while unarmed, +2 for improved disarm and then apply the -4 to bring it to an even 1d20 roll. Did I calculate everything right or did I miss something? 

If I did the math wrong or overlooked a bonus, just let me know and I will make it right in the upcoming round in a satisfactory way rather than retroactively fix this round I just posted as it could get messy in PbP.

Party Health

Kronk:   Heavily Wounded (5/10hp)
Miryam:  Slightly Wounded (8/9hp)
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Unharmed

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]


[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Critter Init -- 1d20+6=20
Short Sword Attack -- 1d20+5=17
Short Sword Damage -- 1d4=1
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2011)

[sblock=IronWolf]
I had +2 CMB, +2 Improved Disarm, -4 barehanded, +2 charge, giving me a net +2 bonus.

In general, any bonus to attack also allows a bonus to combat maneuvers, and disarm can be used in place of a melee attack, so I charged and attempted a disarm.
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys; family emergency. It's been hectic. Everyone's all right; don't worry. I'll rejoin when I can, but it might be a bit. GM, please feel free to play my character according to the dictates of your own conscience, and consistent with the characterization which he/she has already exhibited.

I'm really, really sorry to inconvenience you, and I hope to rejoin the game soon.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 14, 2011)

*GM:*  

InVinoVeritas, Ah - I had dropped the +2 from charge because it didn't look like there was enough room to get a charge in.

vl.arandur, no worries. Take the time you need. You've been here for the bulk of the adventure and I have a good idea of how to play Kayleigh - hence she'll be charging in this round!

I know quarters are cramped in the room, giving Kronk a chance to post since he's right up in the action at the moment and then I'll get a GM post out.


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 14, 2011)

Kronk takes a step back (to avoid the AoO) and downs his shield elixier.









*OOC:*


If I see it right he used his CLW elixier, and now only has his mutagen left.


----------



## zizazat (Nov 14, 2011)

Seeing Kronk step back, Pavanna will step in (5') drawing her mace as she does and swinging at the foul creature!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 15, 2011)

Miryam tries again, this time, dancing a step away, unfurling her whip, and lashing out at the creature's sword again.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 15, 2011)

Kronk takes a step back from the strange short sword wielding creature and quaffs an elixer. The creature makes a hasty stab at Miryam who still stands near, but seems distracted by the rapidly changing conditions as Pavanna steps in from the outside and makes a heavy swing of the mace at the creature. The mace goes well wide as the creature dodges to one side.

Miryam dances back as she unfurls her whip and lets it fly forth with a crack. The leather end catches the short sword, but fails to wrap around it to allow Miryam to pull it from the creature's hands.

Kayleigh somes rushing into the room and moves to the far wall and makes a swing at the creature, her full range a bit cramped from the confines of the room. The creature again manages to avoid this new attack as its focus seems more on defense as it finds itself cornered by the pathfinders.

[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Kronk:   Heavily Wounded (5/10hp)
Miryam:  Slightly Wounded (8/9hp)
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Unharmed

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kayleigh Attack -- 1d20+5=14
Creature Attack -- 1d20+5=6
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2011)

Deducing from the noises inside that his comrades are having trouble, Jalil moves to help if he can. He is not quite agile enough to slip through the combat without exposing himself to attack, but he moves through non-the-less.

Once inside, he points a finger at the strange creature . . . a pencil beam of flame flicks out in the direction of the foe. Sadly, his aim is little better than his acrobatic skill, and he is not as much help to his friends as he'd hoped.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to the square between Kronk and Miryam (Draws AoO, as his Acrobatics Check failed).
Standard: Fire Bolt Attack (1d20+2=8) - Misses[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 16, 2011)

Time for Kronk to down his mutagen.


----------



## zizazat (Nov 17, 2011)

Pavanna takes another swing with her mace.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 20, 2011)

*GM:*  
Summoning [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] 

I will take Kayleigh's action, but want to give Miryam a chance to act.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2011)

Miryam attempts once again to whip the sword from the creature.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Kronk pounds back his mutagen as the creature growls and strikes forth at Pavanna once again. The short sword is well of its mark as Pavanna dodges the blow, though the movement throws her own aim off as her mace fails to strike down the creature once again.

Jalil looses a bolt of fire as it flies past the pale creature and strikes the corner wall of the structure, flaring up as the room is cast in brightness. Miryam reacts quickly to the slight distraction as she sends the whip snaking forth once again. This time the leather tail-like end wraps around the creature's weapon tightly as Miryam yanks back and wrenches the sword from the creature's hand.

Kayleigh presses forward, sending another swing of her great sword towards the now defenseless creature. The pale creature ducks the cut of the blade as it seems intent to continue this battle, calling forth, "Fools!"

[sblock=OOC]

Party Health

Kronk:   Heavily Wounded (5/10hp)
Miryam:  Slightly Wounded (8/9hp)
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Unharmed
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Unharmed

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kayleigh Attack -- 1d20+5=9
Critter Attack -- 1d20+5=12
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Nov 22, 2011)

Pavanna sneers at the creature, "It is you who is the fool!" She touches the holy symbol of Asmodeus at her throat and fills the room with negative energy.









*OOC:*


Excluding Kronk, Kayleigh and Myriam


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 22, 2011)

Now, being full all alchemist juice, Kronk steps into the space and swings at the creature.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]IW, I think you missed Jalil's movement (unfortunately). I had him move inside the room to fire his bolt, and to set himself up to cast a Cure spell on Kronk this round. Sadly, that means he's subject to an AoO for last round, as well as to Pavanna's Channel this round; he might end up using that Cure on himself, so I'll wait to act until we know where he stands.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

Ooops, I did miss that portion when I posted for Jalil.  My mess-up, so you make through without being hit by the critter's AoO. You will want to roll against Pavanna's Negative Energy Roll (DC17 Will Save) for half. 

I have updated the map below:

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can you please move Kronk south of Pavanna? Otherwise he couldn't have attacked.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 23, 2011)

PeteZero said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can you please move Kronk south of Pavanna? Otherwise he couldn't have attacked.




        *GM:*  

My last post was to correct my error with Jalil's prior movement. I will move you to the spot indicated once I have the other actions from the party to complete a full round post.

Then we should be all squared away!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

Jalil winces at the horrid feeling as the wave of negative energy radiates forth from Asmodeus' priest; however, the sensation does not disrupt his iron concentration. He focuses his will and reaches out to touch Kronk on the shoulder as the big man moves forward, filling the chemist with Sarenrae's healing warmth.

[sblock=Actions]
Will Save (1d20+6=13)
Concentration Check (1d20+6=16)
CLW (1d8+1=9) on Kronk
[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Nov 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about that, I wouldn't have blasted it if I couldn't exclude everyone


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, zizizat - the cost of doing such perilous business . In the heat of battle, Pavanna just didn't notice Jalil change his plans and slip into the room.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 28, 2011)

The waves of negative energy wash through the room as Jalil feels the slight effects of it. He ignores the bout of pain and focuses his energies on Kronk, sending the warmth of healing to Kronk's wounds as they near instantly bound up and the bleeding ceases.

The pale creature cringes from the waves of energy and tries to move deftly past Kayleigh, but she easily stops his progress leaving the unarmed creature trapped in the corner even as Kayleigh swings her sword at the wiley creature once again. The blade flies wide and fails to hit its target as the creature looks for another option of escape as the pathfinder's press on.


[sblock=OOC]

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! Now let's see if we can get a good run of posting in before the next round of holidays hits!

Applied a circumstance bonus to Jalil's Will Save because it was likely my fault for not having the map updated correctly that Pavanna went with the channel, so only half damage for Jalil.

Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed (10/10hp)
Miryam:  Slightly Wounded (8/9hp)
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Slightly Wounded (7/9hp)
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Slighly Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Creature, Will Save -- 1d20+6=25
Kayleigh Attack -- 1d20+5=7
Creature Acrobatics Check -- 1d20+2=5
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Nov 28, 2011)

Pavanna takes a 5' step back looking at the creature and says, "You have tasted Asmodeus' disappointment, now _fear_ his wrath! There is the door, rat, run through it!"









*OOC:*


Cast _Cause Fear_ DC 14


----------



## PeteZero (Nov 28, 2011)

Kronk just swings again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 29, 2011)

Miryam relaxes in her present position, taking on an oddly sultry demeanor as she picks up the creature's sword and swishes her whip lazily.









*OOC:*


Ready an action to trip the creature should it break free of where it is cornered.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 1, 2011)

Kronk makes another swing at the pale creature and lands a powerful blow on it. The creature screams in pain as Pavanna takes a step back and calls forth the fear of Asmodeus. The creature despite the grievous wound it just took seems to shake off that, though it seizes the chance to work itself out of the corner and makes a dash for the door. 

It tries to weave its way between the pathfinders and avoid their hits, but is unable to do so. Kayleigh swings at it as the creature begins its flight, but again fails to strike the creature.


[sblock=OOC]

The creature is trying to get to open space through the door. I am updating the map with where it is headed - but Kronk and Pavanna get Attack of Ops as he goes by and Miryam, I think you are still in range for your readied action as well - though he does have someone between you and him. CMD13 to beat.

I will be afk for the rest of the day, so hopefully despite a confusing move by the creature there won't be too many questions!


Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed (10/10hp)
Miryam:  Slightly Wounded (8/9hp)
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Slightly Wounded (7/9hp)
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Critically Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Kayleigh Attack -- 1d20+5=11
Critter, Will Save -- 1d20+6=17
Critter, Acrobatics Check -- 1d20+2=14

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## zizazat (Dec 1, 2011)

Pavanna takes her aoo on the beast!


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 1, 2011)

Kronk, taking the opportunity, and then rushes after and tries to strike again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 2, 2011)

Miryam's whip lashes out with a crack to trip the odd fellow!


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 2, 2011)

Kronk and Pavanna strike at the fast moving creature as it tries to move through the space Pavanna created and fail to strike it. Miryam's whip arcs through the air and threads the gap, wrapping around the creature's legs as it nears the doorway. With a swift, solid pull she pulls its legs out from underneath of it sending it tumbling to the ground in the doorway, a myriad of curses rising from the creature as it tries to crawl away.

[sblock=OOC]
Party Health

Top of the round! The pale skinned creature has been knocked prone. Map has been updated.


Kronk:   Unharmed (10/10hp)
Miryam:  Slightly Wounded (8/9hp)
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Slightly Wounded (7/9hp)
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Critically Wounded

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 2, 2011)

Kronk rushes after the crawling creature trying to hit it.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 2, 2011)

Kronk strikes out quickly as the creature tries to half scramble, half crawl frantically away, Miryam's whip still impeding its progress. Kronk's great axe comes down in a powerful overhanded swing and swiftly ends the creature's life as its lifeblood quickly pools on the ground beneath it.

[sblock=OOC]

And we are out of combat rounds!

Party Health

Kronk:   Unharmed (10/10hp)
Miryam:  Slightly Wounded (8/9hp)
Pavanna: Unharmed
Jalil:   Slightly Wounded (7/9hp)
Kayleigh: Unharmed

Enemy Health

Pale Skinned Creature:  Dead

[sblock=Updated Map]




[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 2, 2011)

Kronk looks at the creature, "so, what was it?" he asks. Then he looks if it has anything on it, which gives them more clues, and anything valuable.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 3, 2011)

Kronk investigates the body and finds a repeating light crossbow and a small quiver of bolts that appear to be tipped in poison. He also finds a mid-sized worn leather bag of gold coins that he estimates to be around 300 gold coins. He finds little else of interest on the body.

The group finds themselves in a relatively clean fifteen by thirty foot room with barrels stacked in one corner and a door in the other wall.

[sblock=OOC]

Knowledge Nature or Dungeoneering to identify the dead creature.

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 3, 2011)

With this Kronk heads back and helps searching the room.









*OOC:*


Away until Wednesday, just NPC Kronk as you see fit


----------



## zizazat (Dec 4, 2011)

"Hadn't that giant spider been feeding on a creature like this?" Pavanna asks, crossing toward the closed door and opening it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2011)

Jalil goes about inspecting the crates and barrels while Kronk looks over the body. "Anybody have a clue what this thing is?" he asks, waving a hand in the general direction of the body as he searches the room. "I myself have no idea."


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 5, 2011)

Jalil moves to the corner to investigate the barrels more closely as Pavanna moves to the door and prepares to open it. Jalil pushes on some of the barrels and finds them quite heavy and filled with liquid. With some additional investigation is appears the barrels are all full of relatively clean drinking water.

Pavanna then opens the door into the next chamber. Within she sees stacks and stacks of cages filled with normal rats, their screeching and skittering within their cages shaking them precariously. Several straw pallets and also line one wall as sleeping areas. 

Sitting near one of the stacks of cages is a small table with a small, shiny black rat statue on it.

[sblock=OOC]

The creature you fought looked like a live version of the derro husk you saw trapped in the spider webs when you first descended into the sewers.

[sblock=Updated Map]





[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 7, 2011)

Kronk looks at the statue, "is this what we are looking for?" he asks.


----------



## zizazat (Dec 8, 2011)

Pavanna says, "It does look like the artifact Venture-Captain Themis described to us. Let's secure it and get back to the surface."

She then turns to Kayleigh, "Be a dear?"


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 8, 2011)

"Maybe we should check, if there are more prisoners," Kronk suggests and tries the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2011)

"Sounds right, Kronk. There are a couple of buildings we didn't poke our heads into as well."


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 9, 2011)

Identifying the shiny black rat statue as the one you were looking for, Kayleigh gathers it from the table and slips it into her backpack, a disdaining smile for Pavanna as she does so. As she gathers the statue up she also notices a small journal, through it is written in undercommon. Despite that it seems to be a tracking system of sorts, possibly for the number of slaves moved through this area.

The others search the chambers further as the statue is gathered. A chest is found that contains around 250 gold coins.

With items of value gathered you quickly check the other buildings and do find find several others of them contain more cages with prisoners. After several hours you are able to free them and get them back on their feet to head back to the surface.

It takes some doing to get everyone safely back up the ladder into the sewers above, but you are able to do so without major incident. Kayleigh leads the way back through the sewers, ropes used as temporary handrails to make sure no one slips off the boards laid across the channels over the odorous water.

Soon you find yourselves back on the surface in the streets of Cassomir, drawing many unusual looks as the number of former slaves are brought up to the surface. Soon the city watch arrives to take responsibility of making sure all injuries are tended to, the hungry fed and the safe return of the Cassomir citizens back to their homes.

This leaves you to return to Venture-Captain Hestia Themis. You are led into the lodge and given prompt audience with Venture-Captain Themis. She is seated behind her blackwood desk when you enter and she seems pleased to see you have returned.

"Did you find the artifact we sent you for? she asks.

Upon being presented with the artifact she continues "Excellent! You have performed quite well in this challenging task. We hope this has eliminated or slowed any plans those derro might have had with their slave trade and stopped their plans to twist rats into something of evil. We will make sure this artifact stays out of inappropriate hands and finds its way to the Grand Lodge."

"Your service today will not be forgotten." she ends, the tone making it obvious that she is done with you for now as she nods her head towards the door, her attention half on you and half on the rat statue you returned to the Lodge.

[sblock=OOC]

And that's a wrap! I will start in on chronicle sheet completion and scanning them this weekend with hopes to have them distributed by the end of the weekend or early next week. I usually fill them out and post them unsigned first to make sure we are in agreement and then I sign them and post the final versions for you to download.

This is a good time to review your faction missions as well so we can see where those fell out. If you feel like you missed your faction mission along the way and it is something that can be done as you exit the sewers we can work that out. Feel free to PM me if needed with questions and such.

I hope everyone had a good time with this game! I enjoyed playing with everyone, a good group to run for! 

[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 9, 2011)

Kronk nods, "very well then, if you need any other services please let us know."


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 10, 2011)

*GM:*  
Also - for those that want to make day job rolls, go ahead and make them on Invisible Castle or with EN World's Dice Roller and post them here.

Thanks!


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 11, 2011)

Day job rroll (with crater's fortune - no clue if you can use it, otherwise just substract)
and amny thanks for running, was great!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2011)

I enjoyed the game, IW - thanks for GMing for us!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the game, IronWolf!


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 12, 2011)

*GM:*  
I got caught up in my basement "remodel" project and didn't get the chronicle sheets completed yet. So still time to get day job rolls in for those that want to make them.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 12, 2011)

Perform (Dance) day job


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are the chronicle sheets for review. These do not have my signature yet, I will sign once they have been reviewed and we have discussed any potential errors. If I don't hear from a player by noon on Wednesday I will sign them as is and post the finalized versions.

[sblock=mowgli]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_jalil_chron.jpg
[/sblock]

[sblock=InVinoVeritas]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_miryam_chron.jpg
[/sblock]

[sblock=PeteZero]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_kronk_chron.jpg
[/sblock]

[sblock=zizazat]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_pavanna_chron.jpg
[/sblock]

[sblock=vl.arandur]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_kayleigh_chron.jpg
[/sblock]


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks good, just a question, will you be running the third part as well? Would be great, and if not, for sure a big thank you for running!


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 13, 2011)

PeteZero said:


> Looks good, just a question, will you be running the third part as well? Would be great, and if not, for sure a big thank you for running!




I could be talked into running the third. I hate to stop folks part way through the series. Is there enough interest from this current group to move on to the next one? I think if zizazat, mowgli, InVinoVeritas and you wanted to play the third in the series we'd just roll with that group. vl.arandur has been pretty scarce and I would like to avoid recruiting if possible.

Maybe take a holiday break and start it up just after 1st of January if there is interest in continuing. If there is enough interest I will run it.


----------



## zizazat (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to, but Pavanna already has a GM credit Chronicle for part 3 (naughty girl!). 

I've got a level 1 gunslinger, level 1 magus or a level 4 barbarian/witch I could sub in though.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 13, 2011)

zizazat said:


> I'd like to, but Pavanna already has a GM credit Chronicle for part 3 (naughty girl!).
> 
> I've got a level 1 gunslinger, level 1 magus or a level 4 barbarian/witch I could sub in though.




I would be totally fine with you swapping in a different character for part 3. Probably one of the level 1's as I think if everyone returns it will still be the lower tier.


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 13, 2011)

Would like to continue, great - Kronk would be lvl 2 then, as he got GM credit for another scenario.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to continue with Jalil as well. He'll be either level 1 or 2, depending on whether or not I can wrap up the one I'm running by then.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 13, 2011)

zizazat said:


> I'd like to ....
> 
> I've got a level 1 gunslinger, level 1 magus or a level 4 barbarian/witch I could sub in though.






PeteZero said:


> Would like to continue, great - Kronk would be lvl 2 then, as he got GM credit for another scenario.






Mowgli said:


> I'd like to continue with Jalil as well. He'll be either level 1 or 2, depending on whether or not I can wrap up the one I'm running by then.




Well cool! I have a sneaking suspicion that InVinoVeritas would likely join us again. Miryam just lives for disarming all of my critters! So I will plan on prepping part 3 to start shortly after the holidays.


----------



## PeteZero (Dec 13, 2011)

Great way to start the new year, will level Kronk then. Whoot, Feral mutagen.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are the signed chronicles. Please download them to your own machines. I guarantee to keep them posted for two weeks, after that I cannot guarantee they will be available via the link.

I have also reported the event at the Paizo site, so feel free to make sure that is recorded correctly. I always get confused with the reporting system, but I think all went well. Just let me know of something looks odd.

[sblock=mowgli]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_jalil_chron.pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=InVinoVeritas]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_miryam_chron.pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=PeteZero]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_kronk_chron.pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=zizazat]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_pavanna_chron.pdf
[/sblock]

[sblock=vl.arandur]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7056763/PFS30/chronicles/pfs30_kayleigh_chron.pdf
[/sblock]

As mentioned earlier in this thread I will run part three of the series as it seems we have several interested people. I will start that after the first of the year. I will add a post to this thread with a link to part 3 when we start. I will PM those that seem to have missed the post I make here. So keep an eye on your subscription/PM emails for the start of that game.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 13, 2012)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=70171]PeteZero[/MENTION]
[MENTION=93907]zizazat[/MENTION]

I am going to pickup the scenario this weekend and start prepping it. I should be ready for a Monday or Tuesday start if everyone else is. If you could, just reply back here to say you are ready. Once we have enough check-ins I will start a new thread and link to it here. Then we can move conversation to the new thread.

Thanks!


----------



## zizazat (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll send you the Hero Labs .por file for my Magus. I'm ready!


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 13, 2012)

zizazat said:


> I'll send you the Hero Labs .por file for my Magus. I'm ready!




Awesome! I can play with the importing ability of the Mac Beta of Hero Lab now!


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking forward to this, great!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2012)

The crew I'm running through City of Strangers is in the boss fight, so I might be able to wrap it by the time we kick this one off. I'll hold off on sending you the .por file until the last minute, if that's OK . . .


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> The crew I'm running through City of Strangers is in the boss fight, so I might be able to wrap it by the time we kick this one off. I'll hold off on sending you the .por file until the last minute, if that's OK . . .




Yep, that is fine with me. Given the nature of PbP, I am comfortable with letting you start the initial roleplaying when we get underway with a bit of overlap, as long as the .por file is to me by the time combat encounters start. You are just looking to apply the GM credit to Jalil, right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep - that credit will let me level him, so he'll get a few more HP and an addition or two to his bag of tricks. If it doesn't work out it's not a huge deal or anything, but I'll see what I can do about finishing up before we get to the first encounter.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

No word from InVinoVeritas at the moment. We might need to add one more to get us a party of four. Does anyone have someone in mind that might be interested in joining us on this scenario?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

If we can for sure wait for my game to wrap, any (or all) of the characters there might be interested.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> If we can for sure wait for my game to wrap, any (or all) of the characters there might be interested.




How close are you? We have three committed to part 3, how many would be coming over from your game?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

Last fight, all of the bad guys except the BBEG are down. I have three active players, all first level - I'll see how many might be interested. That would give us a table of 6 if they all come over.


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 18, 2012)

One is already here... - so looks like you won't run part 2 then?
But I will conitnue with Kronk here.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Last fight, all of the bad guys except the BBEG are down. I have three active players, all first level - I'll see how many might be interested. That would give us a table of 6 if they all come over.




Cool! Then that might work. Let me know after you've gauged their interest.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm all for it too. In the Shadow Gambit I used a Sorcerer Draconic Brass Bloodline lvl 1 which has mostly non-offensive spells, he relies on bluffing.  I do have 2 other characters I haven't used... A cleric and a ranger. 

I guess I could switch to one of them if there's a need of certain type of character. Let me know!


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 19, 2012)

soulnova said:


> I'm all for it too. In the Shadow Gambit I used a Sorcerer Draconic Brass Bloodline lvl 1 which has mostly non-offensive spells, he relies on bluffing.  I do have 2 other characters I haven't used... A cleric and a ranger.
> 
> I guess I could switch to one of them if there's a need of certain type of character. Let me know!




We'd be happy to have you. I would say play your preferred character, I'm sure we'll have fun!


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you tell me the make up of the party so far?


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 19, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Can you tell me the make up of the party so far?




A magus, alchemist and inquisitor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2012)

All three of my players are interested. They should wrap up this week, assuming I can get sheets to them and get the event reported without a hitch.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 23, 2012)

Excellent! So - everyone else, we should be getting underway this coming up weekend, early next week. Slightly delayed, but I am sure things will be fun!


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, i'm still undecided on what character to use. The only thing I know is that there's a shark in the cover and there might be some treasure undersea so I doubt my sorcerer would manage to help at all. So is down to the Cleric or the Ranger. 

Question, isn't this a scenario for like 6-9th lvl characters? Wouldn't be there a problem with my 1lvl chars?


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 24, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Well, i'm still undecided on what character to use. The only thing I know is that there's a shark in the cover and there might be some treasure undersea so I doubt my sorcerer would manage to help at all. So is down to the Cleric or the Ranger.
> 
> Question, isn't this a scenario for like 6-9th lvl characters? Wouldn't be there a problem with my 1lvl chars?




I think mowgli posted the wrong module number in his invite post in his game. We'll be playing PFS#41 - Crypt of Fools.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh! xD  I was looking at the stats of the poor cleric and I was sure she would drown in the first round! LOL

Alright, alright...  A cult, a crypt and undead in the cover. Yep, seems like Isandra is the girl for the job then. (# 29065-1)


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 24, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Oh! xD  I was looking at the stats of the poor cleric and I was sure she would drown in the first round! LOL




Yeah, that one would have been a bit tough! Cleric eating sharks!  



			
				soulnova said:
			
		

> Alright, alright...  A cult, a crypt and undead in the cover. Yep, seems like Isandra is the girl for the job then. (# 29065-1)





Is that sheet marked publicly viewable? I get an error saying it might not be. Thanks!


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2012)

AH! I forgot to make it public. My bad. It should be available right now. 

Here is her profile on Paizo.


----------



## PeteZero (Jan 26, 2012)

Kronk is ready - his feral mutagen is brewed, waiting to drink it.....
I know, just waiting for the other adventure to wrap up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2012)

My game is wrapped and reported. The only thing I lack that will affect this game is [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION]'s possible questions regarding Kalenth's Chronicle Sheet, and he'll need to get his character and sheet to IronWolf, of course.

IW, I'll e-mail you Jalil's updated HeroLab file, along with his Chronicle Sheets, as soon as I finish this post . . . and, done!


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Great! Since that game is wrapped up look for a Sunday/Monday post from me kicking it off.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2012)

:3 I'm so excited. I wanted to use Isandra on other game, but it never really took off on the forums. I was coming in late and the GM disappeared just as I was going to join the party. :/


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 29, 2012)

I have created the Crypt of Fools thread here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/317457-pfs-41-crypt-fools.html

OOC type stuff first, IC post coming tomorrow/Monday.


----------

